# فلوكود .. برمجة الميكروكنترولر



## زكي شاكر (13 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
البرمجة ببرنامج FlowcodeV3 ​ 
في الموضوع التالي سنتعرف على أسلوب جديد في البرمجة : البرمجة بواسطة الرسم : Programmation Graphique
من بين البرامج الخاصة بهده الطريقة المتفردة البرنامج الرائع Flowcode (نزل البرنامج من هنا و التكملة من هنا) ..
فلوكود برنامج يعلمك البرمجة بأسلوب سلس وفي نفس الوقت يمنحك القدرة على إعداد و تنفيذ مشاريع متميزة وحقيقية بالميكروكنترولر ..
ومن خلال البرمجة به تكتشف بالتدريج منطق البرمجة ونظامها الظاهر والخفي..
1/ طريقة عمل فلوكود :
1 - تفتح البرنامج وتبدأ المشروع بضبط اعدادات اساسية من خلال الضغط على ايقونة configure و تبني المسار الخطي لبرنامجك مستخدما الادوات (الرموز والايقونات) التي يوفرها لك البرنامج..ثم تجرب عمله داخل البرنامج ذاته .
2- بعد ذلك وبالضغط على الايقونة compile to Hex فلوكود يحول المسار الخطي الى كود السي المتوافق مع لغة C Ansi التي تعتبر احسن مرجعية للغة السي ، بالكومبيلر boostc المدمج أصلا مع برنامج فلوكود ثم الى ملف اسمبلي واخيرا الى كود HEX الذي سيستقر في ذاكرة المتحكم ..
بعد ذلك ينقل الكود هيكس ببرنامج الحرق + مبرمجة + كومبيتر.​ 
تنصيب Flowcode V3 :​بعد تنزيل البرنامج من هنا
تنصبه كالمعتاد وتتابع بتنصيب المكمل PPPV3 
لا تتجاوز هذه الخطوة بل اضغط على install PPP3.9 ثم تابع الخطوات المتبقية لاكمال التنصيب . 
بعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك إذا رغبت في ذلك ، ان تحول النسخة ديمو الى نسخة كاملة بالملف الذي ستجده هنا ..http://www.dbaasco.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http://rapidshare.com/files/136489499/Flowcode.rar.html​

تطبيقات عملية - مشاريع برمجة ب Flowcode :​المشاريع التالية .. 
الهدف منها تعليمي يتمثل في التعريف بخطوات بناء مشروع وخاصة:
* اختيار متحكم مناسب : PIC16F84A هذه المرة 
* اختيار تردد مذبذب المتحكم : 4000.000 هرتز مثلا (كريستالة 4Mhz)
* ضبط الاعدادات الاولية المعروفة ب Configuration 
الخطوات : 
ننشأ مجلدا جديدا في جانب من جهازك ثم تتابع بالخطوات الاساسية التالية : 
1- اعدادات شريحة المتحكم الاولية: Configure
هي إعدادات ضرورية لتوليد ملفات هيكس صالحة لتنفيذ مشروع حقيقي .. (هنا) 
2- اعداد برنامج تشغل المتحكم :
3- توليد ملف Hex:
انتهينا من التجربة على فلوكود ونريد الحصول على ملف Hex : نضغط على ايقونة Compile to Hex 
- يفترض ان الاعدادات الاولية قد تمت سابقا وهو شرط نجاح البرمجة الفعلية (على الواقع).
ملاحظة:
-البرنامج المكمل PPPV3 هو من يمكنك (دون ان يظهر) من ضبط الاعدادات المذكورة وذلك عندما تضغط على ايقونة Chip 
ثم على Configure واذا لم يتعرف فلوكود على مكان PPPV3 ستظهر لك رسالة تحذيرية تشير الى ذلك ..
المطلوب إذن: البحث في جهازك عن PPPV3 لادماجه مع فلوكود .
- للتذكير فإنك ستجد PPPV3 في جهازك شرط ان تكون قد نصبته سابقا مع فلوكود عندما طلب منك ذلك: install PPP3.9 .
او تبحث عنه في ملفات تنصيب فلوكود بجهازك ..​ 
1/ فلاشر_01:





Pic16f84a
ملفات المحاكاة + الشرح بالصور
(هنا) 
2/ فلاشر 02




PIC16F84A
(هنا)​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

ايضاحات مكملة :
1- الدورة الحالية ترتكز على تعلم البرمجة بفلوكود النسخة الثالثة : FlowcodeV3
بالرغم من ظهور النسخة الرابعة حاليا ..
(النسخة الرابعة لمن يريد الاطلاع عليها وعلى إمكاناتها القوية: هنا من المصدر )
وعليه فكل التطبيقات المقبلة ان شاء الله ستكون بالنسخة الثالثة ..
وكلما حدث استثناء نشير اليه في حينه ان شاء الله
2- المصطلحات في البرنامج بلغة اجنبية ..
هذه محاولة شخصية للتعريب لتسهيل مهمة الشرح ..
هنا 
3- تنصيب البرنامج المكمل PPV3 يكون ضمن خطوات تنصيب برنامج فلوكود ..هذا المكمل ضروري لادماج الاعدادات الاساسية الخاصة بالبيك .. وهي المعروفة ب Config..
إذا تم تنصيب PPV3 فعلا ، لكن لم يتعرف فلوكود على مكان التنصيب في جهازك .. هذه طريقة إعادة ادماجه معه:
هنا
4- روابط مباشرة للنسخة 3 موضوع الدورة:
البرنامج:
 هنا 
التكملة: هنا


----------



## Eng_Bandar (14 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر و إلى الأمام


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*تذكير*

تنصيب Flowcode V3 :
(النسخة 3 موضوع الدورة الحالية)​1/ بعد تنزيل البرنامج من هنا
يتم تنصيبه كالمعتاد مع جميع البرامج وتتابع بتنصيب المكمل PPPV3 
(تنصيب هذا المكمل ضروري لنجاح البرمجة على أرض الواقع ) 
لا تتجاوز هذه الخطوة بل اضغط على install PPP3.9 ثم تابع الخطوات المتبقية لاكمال التنصيب . 
بعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك إذا رغبت في ذلك ، ان تحول النسخة ديمو الى نسخة كاملة بالملف الذي ستجده هنا ..
2/ إذا تم تنصيب PPV3 فعلا ، لكن لسبب ما لم يتعرف فلوكود على مكان تنصيبه في جهازك .. هذه طريقة إعادة ادماجه معه: هنا
3/ تطبقات توضحة بسيطة: هنا
3/ برنامج المحاكاة : PROTEUS
طريقة مبسطة لمحاكاة دوائر الميكروكنترولر : هنا ​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*توظيف مداخل المتحكم*

إضافة سويتش تحكم​ 
FlowcodeV3​ 
*الاهداف :*
*1- طريقة ادخال سويتش للتحكم في عمل الدارة*
2- التعرف على معنى"macro "
*3- طريقة استبدال جزء من نفس البرنامج ب ماكرو macro*​ 
​ 

*الملف بالمرفقات *​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*إشارات المرور الضوئية*

*إشارات المرور الضوئية*​ 
الهدف : 
تركيز تعلم توظيف مداخل ومخارج المتحكم 
وتعليمات التوقيت ​ 


 

*Flowcode V3*


 


*PIC16F84A *​ 

*4Mhz*​ 


*الملف بالمرفقات*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*عداد الكتروني ثنائي*

عداد ثنائي تصاعدي تنازلي : 00000000 / 11111111​ 
( 0 / 255 عشري)​ 

الأهداف : تعلم إجراء عمليات حسابية على المتغيرات
استخدام أدوات الشرط والاختبار واتخاذ قرار​ 
Flowcode V3​ 





​ 

الملف بالمرفقات ​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*استخدام لوحة مفاتيح Keypad*

*توصيل كيباد keypad*​ 
Flowcode V3​ 
*



*​ 
*(ممكن يكون التطبيق الحالي مناسبة للتمرن على التطبيقات السابقة : توصيل الكيباد مع دوائر الفلاشر) *​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*Lcd .. عداد إلكتروني*

عداد الكتروني 
شاشة LCD


Flowcode V3






الهدف : تعلم طريقة توصيل الشاشة و استخدامها للعرض








ملف الشرح والتوضيح والتطبيق بالمرفقات​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

الكتابة على LCD


 

بدل استخدام دالة "كتابة عدد".
PrintNumber 
كما في الملف السابق (عداد الكتروني : هنا للتذكير )
نستخدم هذه المرة 
دالة "كتابة حروف اوكلمات" :
PrintASCII ​ 


 
(FlowcodeV3)

لكتابة حروف توجد طريقتان هذه أولاهما: 

1- طريقة كتابة الكلمة حرفا بحرف :​ 
نكتب كل حرف داخل العلامة ' مرتين .. مثال :
Welcome​تكتب الحروف متفرقة هكذا :​ 

'W' 
'e'
'l'
'c'
'o'
'm'
'e'
الفراغ يترك فراغا :​ 
' '​ 




الملفات بالمرفقات​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

الكتابة على LCD 
الطريقة الثانية​ 
2 - كتابة سلسلة حروف دفعة واحدة:​ 

هذه المرة نستخدم الدالة المناسبة:​ 

PrintString​ 

الطريقة : نكتب الكلمة او الجملة داخل العلامتين : " "​ 

مثال:​ 

"zaki chaker"​ 



الملفات بالمرفقات ​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*قياس قيم تناظرية ..استخدام المكون adc*

*مقياس حرارة*​ 
*طريقة إدخال قيم تناظرية (غير رقمية) للمتحكم *​ 
*مثال عن طريقة الاستفادة من المكون ADC في برنامج Flowcode لقياس جهود غير رقمية (تناظرية - analog ) *​*معلوم ان المدخل الرقمي في البيك لا يأخذ الا قيمتين :*
*القيمة 0 منطقي اي 0 فولت تقريبا*
*القيمة 1 منطقي اي جهد (5 فولت في الدارة ) ولا يستطيع التعرف على القيم التي تتوسط 0 و5 فولت ..*
*ومعلوم ان البيك PIC16F84a لا يتوفر على محول تناظري / رقمي بينما البيك PIC16F877a (وآخرون) يتوفرون على هذه الميزة التي تمكن من قياس جهد يتراوح من 0 فولت (بل وأقل من 0 فولت) الى اكثر ..مما يسمح ببناء دارات قياس كمقياس الحرارة وقياس الجهد (فولتمتر) او شدة التيار (امبيرمتر) والتحكم في سرعة موتور بواسطة مقاومة متغيرة ...*
*اضافة مقاومة متغيرة سمحت بالاستفادة من التطبيق TUT_26 المرافق لفلوكود وتحويله لمقياس حرارة ، حتى يكون نموذجا لاستعمالات أخرى.* 
*اختبار التطبيق :*
*1- افتح فلوكود ثم "ملف" ثم "امثلة" واختر المثال Tut_26*
*2- سجله في مكان آخر تحت اسم تختاره.*
*3- غير، ان شئت، المتحكم منPIC16F88 الى **PIC16F877a** وسرعة تردد البيك .*
*4- اضغط على الايقونة المناسبة لتوليد ملفات c وasm و HEX*
*5- جرب عمل الدارة ببرنامج بروتوس بعدما تدمج فيه الملف HEX.*
*اضافات:*
*- مفاتيح LM35 ( +/-) الافتراضية ، تمكنك من تغيير درجة الحرارة*
*- المقاومة وظيفتها الضبط مرة واحدة : فهي تمكنك من جعل الرقم المسجل على مجس الحرارة يتوافق مع درجة الحرارة المسجلة على شاشة العرض LCD*​ 
*ملف التجربة: في المرفقات *​


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

*ساعة رقمية*

*ساعة رقمية LCD* ​ 

*PIC16F84A *​ 

*(ملف التجربة بالمرفقات)*


 

*البرنامج مأخوذ من التطبيق **TUT_22 *
*من بين التطبيقات المرافقة لبرنامج فلوكود في ملف التنصيب ..*
*أجريت عليه تعديلات حتى يناسب أكثر الاستعمال المطلوب ..*
*مرونة برنامج فلوكود وقوته تسمح بذلك .. وتشجع عليه *
*1-اخترت كريستال يسهل الحصول عليه من ساعات صينية رخيصة الثمن، كوارتز صغير أسطواني الحجم ، خاص بالساعات ويتميز بدقة جيدة.. 2-وكان لابد من اجراء تعديل في ماكرو مقاطعة تايمر البيك وبالضبط في اعدادات التدرج..*
*3- أضفت كذلك ماكرو ضبط الدقائق والساعات ليصبح البرنامج عمليا..*
*يمكن بسهولة الوقوف على هذه التعديلات بمقارنة البرنامج الاصلي مع المعدل..وهي فرصة لاجراء مزيد من التعديلات لمن يرغب ، امثلة:*
*اضافة ايام الاسبوع ، الشهر، السنة..*
*مؤقت تنبيه واحد او أكثر..*
*تغيير العرض من LCD الى 7segments *
*وغير ذلك..*
*مع هذ الملف نأتي الى ختام هذه السلسلة من التطبيقات التوضيحية لالاستخدامات المعتادة *
*أتمنى ان تكون هذه المساهمة *
*قد حققت ولو بعضا من أهدافها :*
*تقريب البرمجة وتبسيطها*
فلوكود برنامج قوي للبرمجة وقادر لوحده على بناء مشاريع متميزة
كما انه ينتج ملفات بلغة سي يمكن ان يساعد كل من يبرمج بهذه اللغة 
*دمتم بخير *
*والى لقاء قادم بإذن الله*​ 


*زكي شاكر*​


----------



## 7neen (16 يوليو 2009)

والله كلام مفيد جدا وشكلو البرنامج دا خطيييير
انا بصدد تصميم لوحة اعلانات بأستخدام المايكروكنترولا
ياريت لو لقيت اي شئ ممكن يفيدني تنزله لي واكون شاكرة واكيد ح احاول استخدم هذا البرنامج الخطيييير

جزاك الله خير.....


----------



## زكي شاكر (18 يوليو 2009)

7neen قال:


> والله كلام مفيد جدا وشكلو البرنامج دا خطيييير
> انا بصدد تصميم لوحة اعلانات بأستخدام المايكروكنترولا
> ياريت لو لقيت اي شئ ممكن يفيدني تنزله لي واكون شاكرة واكيد ح احاول استخدم هذا البرنامج الخطيييير
> 
> جزاك الله خير.....


 فعلا البرنامج قوي ويمنحك القدرة على انجاز وتنفيذ مشاريع ميكروكنترولر pic حقيقية ومميزة ..
مشروعك قابل للتحقيق بفلوكود ..
ومع فلوكود البرمجة بلا حدود ..


----------



## noornader (19 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم أخى العزيز/ زكى شاكر 
مرحبا بك فى ملتقى المهندسين 
الموضوع غاية فى الاهمية فهو يكسر حاجز الخوف
امام كل مبتدئ يريد الدخول فى برمجة الميكروكنترولر بدون تعقيد
فلوكود عملاق فى مجاله ويستحق الاقتناء
بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك .. 
شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتى*​​


----------



## زكي شاكر (19 يوليو 2009)

*وعليكم السلام أخى العزيز/ نورنادر
الحق ما تقول اخي العزيز*
*فلوكود عملاق فى مجاله *
*شكرا لك على كلماتك الطيبة بارك الله فيك *
*وان شاء الله معا نستمر مع فلوكود ، أسلوب البرمجة بلا حدود .. 
تقبل تحياتى*​


----------



## noornader (20 يوليو 2009)

*إضاءة ليدات بصفة دورية - فلاشر 3*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مشاركة منى لأخى العزيز/ زكى شاكر فى هذا الموضوع الهام والخاص ببرمجة الميكروكنترولر باستخدام فلوكود العملاق

اقدم اول مشرع لى فى هذا الملتقى الطيب 
 
 *فلاشر 3*






 *فى هذا المشروع تضاء الليدات بصفة دورية من اليسار الى اليمن دون توقف*






صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود

*



*

صورة لمخطط محاكاة المشروع ببرنامج بروتس


 * الهدف: ادراك تنفيذ الحركة الضوئية فى الليدات*
 *المتحكم المستخدم: PIC16F84a*

 *ملف الفلوكود من هنا*
 *ملف بروتس والهيكس من هنا*

 *وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (20 يوليو 2009)

والله يا عمي عنجد عنجد الله يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## noornader (23 يوليو 2009)

*إضاءة ليدات بصفة دورية - فلاشر 4*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
 
*فلاشر 4*








* فى هذا المشروع تضاء الليدات بصفة دورية من اليمين الى اليسار دون توقف
( عكس مشروع فلاشر 3)*

*



*

* صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*

*أما مخطط محاكاة المشروع ببرنامج بروتس فهو نفس الدائرة المستخدمة فى مشروع فلاشر 3*
 

*  الهدف: ادراك تنفيذ الحركة الضوئية فى الليدات*
* المتحكم المستخدم: PIC16F84a*

* ملف الفلوكود من هنا*
* ملف بروتس والهيكس من هنا*

* وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (24 يوليو 2009)

*إضاءة ليدات بصفة دورية - فلاشر 5*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*فلاشر 5*







* فى هذا المشروع تضاء الليدات واحدة وراء الاخرى فى مجموعات بصفة دورية من اليسار الى اليمين دون توقف

زمن التأخير 150 ميلى ثانية

**



*

* صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*


 *الهدف: ادراك تنفيذ الحركة الضوئية فى الليدات*
* المتحكم المستخدم: PIC16F84a*

* ملف الفلوكود من هنا*


* وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (24 يوليو 2009)

*محاكاة فلاشر 5*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* ملف بروتس والهيكس الخاص بمشروع فلاشر 5*

* من هنا*

* مع التوفيق*​​


----------



## noornader (25 يوليو 2009)

*التحكم فى إضاءة ليدات باستخدام سويتش*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
 
*التحكم فى إضاءة ليدات بأستخدام سويتش*







* فى هذا المشروع يتم التحكم فى إضاءة الليدات او إطفاءها باستخدام مفتاح (سويتش) 
نفس مشروع فلاشر 3 ولكن مضاف اليه سويتش للتحكم
زمن التأخير 100 ميلى ثانية
*





* صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*


*  الهدف: التعرف على كيفية استخدام سويتش للتحكم فى التشغيل والإيقاف*
* المتحكم المستخدم: PIC16F84a*

* ملف الفلوكود من هنا*

* وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (25 يوليو 2009)

*محاكاة مشروع التحكم فى إضاءة ليدات باستخدام سويتش*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*محاكاة مشروع التحكم فى إضاءة ليدات باستخدام سويتش*







*صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج بروتس*

*ملف بروتس والهيكس الخاص بالمشروع **من هنا*

* وبالله التوفيق*​


----------



## ابن العميد (25 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة بجد انا لسه مفتحتش البرنامج بس ماشاءالله عليك انا بعتبرك من اسود الالكترونيات ربنا يكرمك ويزيدنا ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## 7neen (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي نورنادر علي المشروع ومتعلقاته
بس انا عايزه اشتغل ببرنامج بروتس وماعندي خلفية عنه نزلت البرنامج بروتس لايت بس مالقيت كتاب ممكن يعلمني كيفية العمل به بسرعة فلو ممكن يعني لو عندك كتب لتعليم البروتس ترفعها لينا واكون شاكره.


----------



## noornader (25 يوليو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> بصراحة بجد انا لسه مفتحتش البرنامج بس ماشاءالله عليك انا بعتبرك من اسود الالكترونيات ربنا يكرمك ويزيدنا ويزيدك من علمه



*ولا اسود ولا حاجة اخى الكريم فهذا من فضل ربى اولا 
ثم من كرم اخلاق الاستاذ/ زكى شاكر صاحب الموضوع
وطبعا اذا فتحت البرنامج وبدأت فى التعامل معه سوف تجد انه عملاق
فى برمجة الميكروكنترولر بالمقارنة باللغات الأخرى
شكرا اخى العزيز على مرورك 
وتقبل تحياتى
*​


----------



## noornader (26 يوليو 2009)

7neen قال:


> مشكور اخي نورنادر علي المشروع ومتعلقاته
> بس انا عايزه اشتغل ببرنامج بروتس وماعندي خلفية عنه نزلت البرنامج بروتس لايت بس مالقيت كتاب ممكن يعلمني كيفية العمل به بسرعة فلو ممكن يعني لو عندك كتب لتعليم البروتس ترفعها لينا واكون شاكره.



 الشكر لله فى المقام الأول 
أما بخصوص برنامج بروتس 
فإن شاء الله سوف ارفع لكى ملف 
يشرح باختصار وايجاز طريقة محاكاة دوائر الميكروكنترولر ببرنامج بروتس
حيث ان هذا الجزء يخدم موضوعنا الأساسى وهو برمجة الميكروكنترولر ببرنامج فلوكود
شكرا على مرورك وتقبلى تحياتى
 
​


----------



## noornader (27 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* سوف نكتفى بما تم عرضه من مشاريع للفلاشر وكان آخرها فلاشر 5 *
* وكذلك تم عرض كيفية اضافة سويتش لفلاشر 3 *
* وبذلك يكون عندنا 5 مشاريع مختلفة للفلاشر *
* بما فيهم فلاشر 1 وفلاشر 2 من اول صفحة لأخونا/ زكى شاكر *
* وهذا يكفى فى المرحلة الحالية ويمكن التطوير فى المستقبل *
* وان شاء الله فى المرحلة القادمة سوف اقوم بعرض مشاريع العدادات *
* أسأل الله ان يعيننى على ذلك وييسر لى الأمر*
* شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## noornader (27 يوليو 2009)

7neen قال:


> مشكور اخي نورنادر علي المشروع ومتعلقاته
> بس انا عايزه اشتغل ببرنامج بروتس وماعندي خلفية عنه نزلت البرنامج بروتس لايت بس مالقيت كتاب ممكن يعلمني كيفية العمل به بسرعة فلو ممكن يعني لو عندك كتب لتعليم البروتس ترفعها لينا واكون شاكره.





noornader قال:


> الشكر لله فى المقام الأول
> أما بخصوص برنامج بروتس
> فإن شاء الله سوف ارفع لكى ملف
> يشرح باختصار وايجاز طريقة محاكاة دوائر الميكروكنترولر ببرنامج بروتس
> ...



تفضلى الأخت/ حنين يمكنك تنزيل ملف 
 لكيفية محاكاة الميكروكنترولر ببرنامج بروتس من *هنا *
 فهو من انجاز اخونا الاستاذ/ زكى شاكر وموجود فى الصفحة الأولى لهذا الموضوع
 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## زكي شاكر (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ / نورنادر 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
على مجهودك المتواصل ..
جعل الله عملك ثقيلا في ميزان حسناتك 
تقبل مني أجمل التحيات ..​


----------



## noornader (28 يوليو 2009)

*وعليكم السلام 
اخى العزيز والأستاذ الجليل/ زكى شاكر
معا ان شاء الله سوف نطور هذه الدورة ونحدثها بكل ما هو جديد
لعملاق برمجة الميكروكنترولر ( فلوكود ) 
شكرا على كلماتك الطيبة 
وتقبل تحياتى
*​


----------



## noornader (29 يوليو 2009)

*تطبيقات على العدادات - counter 1*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* COUNTER 1*

*عداد تصاعدى من 0 الى 255 والتكرار*

* هذا المشروع عبارة عن عداد يقوم بالعد تصاعديا و باستمرار من 0 الى 255 عن طريق اجراء عملية حسابية على متغير*
*(العملية الحسابية هى الجمع)*
*( زمن التأخير 1 ثانية)*

*



*

* صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*


*  الهدف: كيفية إجراء عمليات حسابية على متغير وتحويله الى عداد*
* المتحكم المستخدم: PIC16F84a*

* ملف الفلوكود من هنا*

* وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (1 أغسطس 2009)

*مؤقت تنازلي 99s 99ms*

*مؤقت زمني تنازلي *
*99s 99ms*
*مع صدور انذار صوتي عند انتهاء العد (00s00ms)*
(CHRONOMETRE + alarme)
*(تطبيق تجريبي بالنسخة الرابعة من فلوكود )*​ 
*FLOWCODE V4*​ 


 
*الهدف : توظيف المكتسبات السابقة..*
*( -استخدام سويتش لحظي *
*-ادخال ماكرو*
*-تحويل متغير الى عداد *
*-اجراء عمليات حسابية بسيطة على المتغيرات*
*-توليد ترددات *
*-استخدام مقاطعة التايمر0 لتوليد تردد *
*-الكتابة على LCD حروف وأعداد *
*...)*​ 
*دائرة المشروع* :​ 


 
*ملف التجربة* (*FLOWCODE V4*):​ 
*هنا* ​ 

رابط تحميل النسخة الرابعة من فلوكود :
هنا ​


----------



## noornader (2 أغسطس 2009)

*تابع: تطبيقات على العدادات - counter 1*

*تعديل لا يؤئر على النتائج
 
فى التطبيق الأول على العدادات counter 1 الذى تم عرضه **هنا** تم استخدام حلقة غير شرطية والتى تتكون من رمز نقطة وصل كنقطة بداية ورمز العودة اليها 
وللتذكير يمكن الرجوع لرموز وايقونات البرنامج من هنا 


ولكن يمكن تنفيذ نفس المشروع باستبدال الحلقة غير الشرطية بأخرى حلقة شرطية لانهائية أى غير محدودة فيكون المشروع كما بالصورة






ولا يوجد اى فرق فى النتائج بين التطبيق فى الحالة الاولى او الثانية 
ولكن الفرق يظل فى كون فلوكود عملاق دائما

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (2 أغسطس 2009)

*محاكاة العدادت الالكترونية - 1*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*محاكاة المشروع الأول من تطبيقات على العدادات 

Counter 1*







*صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج بروتس*

*ملف بروتس والهيكس الخاص بالمشروع **من هنا*
 
* وبالله التوفيق*​


----------



## noornader (4 أغسطس 2009)

*تطبيقات على العدادات - counter 2*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشروع الثانى من تطبيقات العدادات

COUNTER 2

عداد تصاعدى من 0 الى 20 والإيقاف

**فى هذا المشروع يقوم العداد بالعد تصاعديا من 0 حتى العدد 20 ثم يتوقف نهائيا*
*





** صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*
* 
المتحكم المستخدم : pic16f84a

ملف المشروع بفلوكود من هنا

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## noornader (5 أغسطس 2009)

*محاكاة العدادت الالكترونية - 2*

*السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام


المشروع الثانى لمحاكاة العدادات


COUNTER 2








دائرة المشروع تعمل كعداد تصاعدى يقوم بالعد من 0 الى العدد 20 ويتوقف نهائيا
** (العملية الحسابية هى الجمع)*
*زمن التأخير 100 ثانية 

الهدف:  كيفية إجراء عمليات حسابية على متغير
البرمجة : فلوكود 3
المتحكم : pic16f84a

ملفات المشروع بروتس والهيكس من هنا

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تطبيقات على العدادات - counter 3*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشروع الثالث من تطبيقات العدادات

COUNTER 3

عداد تصاعدى من 0 الى 20 والتكرار


فى هذا المشروع يقوم العداد بالعد باستمرار تصاعديا من 0 حتى العدد 20 والتكرار





صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود


المتحكم المستخدم : pic16f84a
ملف المشروع بفلوكود من هنا

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## noornader (9 أغسطس 2009)

*محاكاة العدادت الالكترونية - 3*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


المشروع الثالث لمحاكاة العدادات


COUNTER 3


دائرة المشروع تعمل كعداد تصاعدى يقوم بالعد باستمرار من 0 الى العدد 20 والتكرار
** (العملية الحسابية هى الجمع)*
*زمن التأخير 500 ميلى ثانية 

الهدف:  كيفية إجراء عمليات حسابية على متغير
البرمجة : فلوكود 3
المتحكم : pic16f84a

**مخطط محاكاة المشروع ببرنامج بروتس فهو نفس الدائرة المستخدمة فى مشروع **COUNTER 2*
*
ملفات المشروع بروتس والهيكس من هنا

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## noornader (12 أغسطس 2009)

*تطبيقات على العدادات - 4*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* المشروع الرابع من تطبيقات العدادات*

* COUNTER 4*

* عداد تنازلى من العدد 20 الى 0 والتكرار*

* فى هذا المشروع يقوم العداد بالعد باستمرار تنازليا من العدد 20 حتى العدد 0 والتكرار*

*




*

* صورة لمخطط تنفيذ المشروع ببرنامج فلوكود*

* المتحكم المستخدم : pic16f84a*
* ملف المشروع بفلوكود من هنا*

* مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كيف تتعامل مع الاصدار الجديد من فلوكود : Flowcode V4*

السلام عليكم 


كيف تتعامل مع الاصدار الجديد من فلوكود : Flowcode V4​ 

*الاصدار 4 من فلوكود حمل معه توسع كبير في إمكانات البرنامج*
*وهذا راجع للتطور الذي حصل في الكومبيلر الذي يستخدمه وهو BoostC*
*ومن بين الميزات الجديدة : التمكن من ادخال زمن تأخير 1 ميكروثانية وامكانية التعامل مع ارقام عشرية ( بها فاصلة) وغير ذلك ..*
*لكن بالنسبة لمستخدم فلوكود 4 التعامل مع الرموز والمكونات وطريقة المحاكاة لا يختلف عموما عما كان عليه الحال مع النسخة الثالثة العملاقة..*
*هنا توضيح لبعض الاختلافات الطفيفة في طريقة ربط المكونات وتعديل خاصياتها:*
*النسخة الرابعة حددت اماكن العمل الاساسية في :*
*1- صفحة التعليمات*
*2- لوحة ( Panel) عرض المكونات من ليدات وسويتشات وعارضات ...*
*3- نافذة تعديل خصائص المكونات المنزلة في الواجهة Panel*
*وبما ان برنامج فلوكود متوافق تماما مع بيئة ويندوز فإن تحريك الصفحات والنوافذ بالماوس سهل جدا..*




----





ما تبقى بالملف التالي 
هنا
وفي المرفقات :​


----------



## aastra (25 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا برمجة الميكروكونترولر هو موضوع الساعة الان وجهد تشكر عليه


----------



## احمد رونى (25 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن يا باش مهندس شرح ضرورى 
انا مش عارف ازاى استخدم analouge 2 digital فى 16 فى 16f877
ممكن تشرحه 
انا بحثت كتير ولكنى لم اجد


----------



## noornader (27 أغسطس 2009)

*محاكاة العدادت الالكترونية - 4*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* المشروع الرابع لمحاكاة العدادات*

* COUNTER 4*

* دائرة المشروع تعمل كعداد تنازلى يقوم بالعد من العدد 20 الى العدد 0 ثم التوقف نهائيا*
* (العملية الحسابية هى الطرح)*
* زمن التأخير 1 ثانية*

* الهدف: كيفية إجراء عمليات حسابية على متغير*
* البرمجة : فلوكود 3*
* المتحكم : pic16f84a*


* مخطط محاكاة المشروع ببرنامج بروتس فهو نفس الدائرة المستخدمة فى مشروع COUNTER 2*
* ملفات المشروع بروتس والهيكس من هنا*

* وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

زكي شاكر قال:


> *مؤقت زمني تنازلي *​
> 
> *99s 99ms*
> *مع صدور انذار صوتي عند انتهاء العد (00s00ms)*
> ...


 
تصحيح الرابط التالف .. شكرا للاستاذ العزيز محمد50 الذي كان محتفظا بملف المشروع ..

ملف المشروع بالمرفقات ..​


----------



## moh.abed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً 
شكراً


----------



## فيصل 9 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووور*

مشكور يا اخي زكي على هالموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## رجب صالح (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالله مساعدة 
انا عندي فكرة بس ليس لدي خبرة بي فلوكود
فكرة المشروع :
وهو نظام التنبيه بربط حزام السيارة 
يعني عندما تجلس على كري السائق ولم تقوم بربط الحزام ومع تحرك السيارة 
فانه يقوم بتنبيه بربط الحزام عن طريق اضاءة مصباح في شاشة عرض السيارة 
يعني يجب توفر جهاز قياس الوزن في كرسي لمعرفة ان هناك وزن يمثل تقريبا وزن الانسان وانه السيارة 
تتحرك لكي يقوم بالتنبيه وفي حالة ربط الحزام تنطفئ اشارة التنبية 
وهذا طبعا في حالة عدم جلوس شخص اخر بجنب السائق 
هذا النظام مستخد حاليا في السيارات 
ف ارجوا المساعدة فيه من ناحية كل شيء ماذا استخدم ما هم الحساسات اظن اني محتاج (حساس وزن و سرعة )
ساعدوني يا اهل الخير وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشروعك أخي رجب صالح ، يحتاج فعلا لحساسات الوزن والحركة ..
كما ان فكرتك قابلة للتنفيذ بواسطة فلوكود النسخة الثالثة او الرابعة ..لكن النسخة الثالثة هي موضوع الدورة الحالية التي توفر لك كل ما يلزم لتنفيذ مشروعك الطموح..


----------



## رجب صالح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوك لو توضوح لي ما اسم حساس الضغط و حساس الحركة 
و اي pic استخدم في برنامج فلوكود 3 
حيث انا انتهيت حاليا من رسم فلوشارت للبرنامج وسوف اقوم برفعه وارجو مساعدتي فيه وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ليس لدي اسماء معينة لكن جووجل يمكن ان يمدك بأنواع منها وصور لها للمساعدة ..
ان ساركز معك على جانب البرنامج بفلوكود ..
قبل الدخول فيه احب ان انوه الى ان المشروع لا يحتاج لميكروكونترولر طالما هو بسيط ..
أعتقد ان المقارنات تؤدي هذا الدور بنجاعة ولا تحتاج لبرمجة وكمثال المتكاملة lm324..
لكن إذا كنت ترغب في استخدام بيك ....
طبعا هناك من سيفكر في بيك من نوع ذو المداخل الأنالوج مثل pic12f675او pic16f88 او غيرهما من الانواع التي تتوفر على مبدل تناظري / رقمي ..لكن في رأيي ان اي بك يمكن ان يقوم بتلك المهمة وبإمكانك ان تكتفي باستخدام pic16f628a..
وسنتغلب على نوعية الاشارة القادمة من الحساس بطريقة بسيطة ان شاء الله : اضافة مقاومة متغيرة نضبط بها الجهد القادم من الحساس ونتحايل عليه بحيث لا يتمكن من تفعيل مدخل البيك الا إذا وصل الى قيمة محددة نختارها ..
كما ترى فإن الانطلاقة الصحيحة تكون من رسم الدائرة اولا ثم يأتي بعد ذلك على ضوئه رسم المخطط التدفقي او المساري (الفلوشارت) في فلوكود..
انا في انتظار رسم الدائرة بالمتحكم pic16f628a وعرضها هنا للمتابعة


----------



## رجب صالح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ المادة طالب اي شيء يمكن التحكم به بالميكروكونترولر 
اي شيء من واقع الحياة مع انه لم يعطي لنا فكرة كيف عمل برنامج فلو كود او اي شيء ثاني 
يعني انت وحظك وانا الصراحة ما ني عارف شيء الا طريقة رسمي فلوشارت لانه ابسط شيء 
ان وجدت افكار اخرى افضل من طريقتي اذكرها 
وشكرا


----------



## شمس الأغاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

i like this toipc 
i think it is usafle to me in studing 
thank you very match


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

رجب صالح قال:


> استاذ المادة طالب اي شيء يمكن التحكم به بالميكروكونترولر
> اي شيء من واقع الحياة مع انه لم يعطي لنا فكرة كيف عمل برنامج فلو كود او اي شيء ثاني
> يعني انت وحظك وانا الصراحة ما ني عارف شيء الا طريقة رسمي فلوشارت لانه ابسط شيء
> ان وجدت افكار اخرى افضل من طريقتي اذكرها
> وشكرا


فكرة المشروع جيدة وبما انك تستطيع انشاء الفلوشارت الخاص ببرنامج التشغيل فإن البرمجة بفلوكود مناسبة لك لان فلوكود يعمل على نفس المبدأ:
انت تنشئ فلوشارت مناسب وهو يحول الفلوشارت الى كود هيكس ..
تأخذ الكود هيكس وتدخله الى الميكروكونترولر بواسطة مبرمجة ..
لكن لابد من تعلم طريقة انشاء فلوشارت بفلوكود ..
وبالنسبة لمشروعك يكفيك تعلم طريقة اشعال ليد وطريقة التحكم في هذا الليد بسويتش..
كما هو واضح من رسم الدائرة التي قمت بإعداداها لك:



كما تلاحظ فإني استخدمت مفتاحين (سويتشين) .. الاول يتحسس جلوس السائق والثاني يتحسس بداية تحرك السيارة ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*تذكير : دروس أساسية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


دروس أساسية لتعلم البرمجة بفلوكود​ 

*Flowcode V3*​ 


*الدرس الاول : برمجة طرف او عدة أطراف من منفذ كمخارج*​ 



 


*ملف الدرس بالمرفقات* ​ 

*محتويات الدرس :*​ 

تعلم طريقة فتح مشروع جديد للبرمجة
تعلم إدخال الاعدادات الاساسية لاي مشروع
تعلم برمجة مخرج أو عدة مخارج لاي منفذ من منافذ المتحكم 
تعلم كيفية إسناد قيمة عددية لمنفذ بالمتحكم 
تعلم استخدام زمن تأخير 
تعلم طريقة محاكاة المشروع على برنامج فلوكود
تعلم طريقة توليد ملف هيكس للمشروع​


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الثاني ك برمجة طرف كمدخل*

*الدرس الثاني :*

*برمجة طرف من منفذ كمدخل*​


*محتويات الدرس :*​ 
تركيز تعلم إدخال الاعدادات الاساسية 
تركيز تعلم طريقة برمجة مخرج
تعلم برمجة مدخل ( استخدام سوسيتش او نبضة تحكم)
تعلم استخدام أدوات الشرط واتخاذ قرار بنعم او لا ..


الملف بالمرفقات ​


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الثالث : برمجة عارضة سباعية*


*الدرس الثالث:*

*استخدام عارضة سباعية منفردة*
(او مجموعة عارضات منفردة)
Flowcode V3

محتوى الملف :
تعريف مختصر بالعد الثنائي
ومسجلات المتحكم والمتغيرات 
اجراءعمليات على متغير
مشروع تطبيقي
محاكاة على بروتوس
​


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*برمجة 4 عارضات سباعية مجتمعة*

Flowcode V3

*الدرس الرابع:*

*برمجة "مكون" 4 عارضات سباعية* 


الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## زكي شاكر (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*برمجة الكتابة على شاشة lcd*

*الدرس الخامس:*​ 
*برمجة شاشة عرض Lcd*​ 
محتويات الدرس:
تعلم طريقة توصيل الشاشة بالمتحكم
تعلم برمجة أعداد وحروف وجمل 
باستخدام الدالات المختلفة​ 

ملفات الدرس بالمرفقات ​


----------



## فليح رضوان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ شاكر والاخ نور
يسعدنا تشريفكم لنا ومساهمتكم في هدا اسرح التعليمي 
حللتم اهلا ونزلتم سهلا
وتمنياتي لكم بنجاح وتقدم والاستمرارية 
وتقبل الله منكم عملكم هدا وجازاكم عن تعبكم كل خير


----------



## زكي شاكر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا أخي فليح رضوان على كلامك الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زكي شاكر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*برمجة عارضات سباعية*



زكي شاكر قال:


> *الدرس الثالث:*​
> *استخدام عارضة سباعية منفردة*
> (او مجموعة عارضات منفردة)
> flowcode v3​
> ...


 


زكي شاكر قال:


> flowcode v3
> 
> *الدرس الرابع:*
> 
> ...


 
تعديلات هامة على ملفات الدروس بالمرفقات..


----------



## رجب صالح (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالله مساعدة 
عندي مشروع وهو عبارة عن خلية شمسية تتبع مصدر الشمس 
محتويات المشروع عبارة عن مقاومات ضوئية و محرك dc stepper motor 
انا وجدت كيفية التحكم في المحرك وهو عن طريق فلوكود 4 لكن ما نوع البيك الذي سوف يقوم بهذه العملية 
بحيث تتحرك الخلية في اتجاه الاكثر ضوء من الاخر الى ان يتساوى تقريبا الجهد ما بين المقاوميت الضوئيتني 
اذا ما هو نوع البيك المستخدم لهذه العملية وهل يجود مقاومة ضوئية في فلوكود وكيفية تحويل الجهد الناتج منها 
الى البيك يعني من انالوك الى ديجيتل 
ساعدوني والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng_islam_h (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخوانى .....انا حاليا ادرس لاب فيو ....ولكنى مع كل هذا الشرح الوافى سوف ابدأ مذاكرة برمجه المايكرو كتنرولر باستخدام هذا البرنامج العملاق
وشكرا اخوانى على مثل اتاحه هذه الفرصه الرائعة
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
وفقنا الله و اياكم


----------



## زكي شاكر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

eng_islam_h قال:


> مشكور جدا يا اخوانى .....انا حاليا ادرس لاب فيو ....ولكنى مع كل هذا الشرح الوافى سوف ابدأ مذاكرة برمجه المايكرو كتنرولر باستخدام هذا البرنامج العملاق
> وشكرا اخوانى على مثل اتاحه هذه الفرصه الرائعة
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> وفقنا الله و اياكم


لا شكر على واجب أخي ..
ولا أظن ان هناك ما يمنع من متابعة تعلم اللاب فيو وفي نفس الوقت تتعلم البرمجة بفلوكود .. 
وأظن ان هناك امكانية ما للتواصل بين لاب فيو وفلوكود ، كما يظهر من هذه الصفحة في موقع الشركة المصنعة:
http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/lc_USB_made_simple.php
وعموما ففي في كل زيادة خير ان شاء الله..


----------



## زكي شاكر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممكن ان شاء الله*



رجب صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالله مساعدة


وعليكم السلام ..
أخي مستعد بإذن الله لمساعدتك والدورة أصلا الهدف منها مساعدة المبتدئين مع برمجة الميكروكونترولر .. 


رجب صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشروع وهو عبارة عن خلية شمسية تتبع مصدر الشمس
> محتويات المشروع عبارة عن مقاومات ضوئية و محرك dc stepper motor
> انا وجدت كيفية التحكم في المحرك وهو عن طريق فلوكود 4 لكن ما نوع البيك الذي سوف يقوم بهذه العملية
> ...


كثير من انواع البيك تتوفر على مبدل أنالوج / ديجيتال لكن أشهرها عند كثيرين هو PIC16F877A
فهو يتوفر على مجموعة من المداخل الانالوج كما انه يتوفر على أطراف خرج/دخل بعدد كبير يسمج بإضافة أجهزة كثيرة في نفس الوقت مثل المحركات والليدات والعارضات بحسب الرغبة ومتطلبات كل مشروع..


رجب صالح قال:


> هل يجود مقاومة ضوئية في فلوكود وكيفية تحويل الجهد الناتج منها الى البيك يعني من انالوك الى ديجيتل


نعم يوجد وقد وضعت مشاركة خاصة بهذا الجانب في بداية هذه الدورة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/post1182319-13.html
عد اليها وستجد ملفا مرفقا بالنسخة 3 من فلوكود ..
يمكنك طبعا فتح الملف بالنسخة الرابعة وها هي صورة التطبيق بالرابعة :






وهذه الدائرة المناسبة (اضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها) :



وبالنسبة لوجود مقاومة ضوئية في فلوكود .. اعلم اخي ان المقاومة الضوئية ما هي الا مقاومة متغيرة مثل اي مقاومة متغيرة عادية ..
هنا توضيح (اضغط لتكبير الصورة):



وفلوكود يتعامل فقط مع الجهد الانالوج كيفما كان مصدره سواء مقاومة عادية او ضوئية او غيرذلك ، لا مشكل إذن من هذه الناحية..
هذا وبإمكانك توصيل عدة مقاومات متغيرة او ضوئية الى المداخل الانالوج للبيك ..
حاول أخي ان تدرس جوانب الموضوع في الرابط السابق (هنا) ثم تعود لوضع أسئلة حول مشروعك انطلاقا مما سبق ..وان شاء الله يقدرني على مساعدتك ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

متابعة للرد السابق :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143675-7.html#post1373943
مثال عن طريقة التحكم في سرعة محرك بواسطة مقاومة (يمكن استبدال المقاومة المتغيرة بمقاومة ضوئية):
http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/Download_Tracker/click.php?id=25
المصدر لكل الراغبين في الاطلاع على مزيد من الامثلة :
http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/Flowcode_Examples.php


----------



## رجب صالح (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المساعدة 
انا حاليا استخدم فلوكود4 والحمدلله قدرت اني اكون الفلوشارت للتحكم في محرك الستيبر 
الذي سوف يقوم باعطاء الحركة للخلية الشمسية 
سوف احاول اكمال المشروع ووضعه هنا 
و سلام عليكم


----------



## رجب صالح (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا نبي نمك مساعدة 
انا قمت بكتابة فلوشارت في فلوكود 4 
واستخدمت 16f88 للتحكم في اتجاه المحرك 
عن طريق قراءة قيمة معنية على مقاومة وهو يحتوى على adc 
ما اسم السنسر المستخدم للمقاومة الضوئية هل هو adc0 او adc1 
بالنسبة للفلوكود كود كل شيء سار ممتاز .
ثم استعملت proteus لكي احاكي الدائرة 
واجهتني صعوبة من حيث كيفية اختيار العناصر ومقدار المكثفات والمقاومات 
واين اوصل جهد التغدية للميكروكنترولير 
المهم بطريقة ما قمت بتقليد برنامج قمت انت بشرحه لي لكن يقول لي هناك مشكلة بي adc 
ف حاليا احتاج الى مساعدتي لي 
ارجو قراءة الشرح الذي في مرفقات


----------



## زكي شاكر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

رجب صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا قمت بكتابة فلوشارت في فلوكود 4
> واستخدمت 16f88 للتحكم في اتجاه المحرك
> عن طريق قراءة قيمة معنية على مقاومة وهو يحتوى على adc
> ...


السلام عليكم
قمت بالاطلاع على ملفك المرفق (ماعدا الملف وورد، فلم أتمكن من فتحه لان نسختي قديمة) ..
ولي ملاحظات :
1- لا أعتقد ان البرنامج (الفلوشارت كما تسميه انت) موضوع بطريقة صحيحة ..
المنفذ A في البيك 16F88 هو الوحيد الذي تجد به مداخل أنالوج اي انه المنفذ الذي ستربط بأحد أطرافه المقاومة الضوئية ..
وفي برنامجك لم تقم بتعديل توصيلات المحرك الخطوي الافتراضية من المنفذ A الى منفذ آخر شاغر (PORTB ) بالنسبة للمتحكم PIC16F88 و PORTBاوPORTD بالنسبة للمتحكم PIC16F877a او PIC16F876a ..
هذه صورة ربما تساعدك للقيام بالتعديلات الضرورية :




2- المداخل adc في فلوكود تتبع ما يتوفر عليه المتحكم فلكل مدخل أنالوج في البيك له ما يقابله في فلوكودك
adc0 - adc1...
وما عليك الا ان تضغط على المكون adc لتفتح نافدة تعديل الخصاءص والربط بين العنصر والمتحكم الذي وقع عليه اختيارك ..
طريقة تعديل خصائص العناصر (المكونات) وتوصيلاتها مع المتحكم المختار شرحتها في دروسي للبرمجة بفلوكود..
ويمكن الرجوع اليها ابتداء من هذه المشاركة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/post1357948-58.html


رجب صالح قال:


> ثم استعملت proteus لكي احاكي الدائرة
> واجهتني صعوبة من حيث كيفية اختيار العناصر ومقدار المكثفات والمقاومات
> واين اوصل جهد التغدية للميكروكنترولير


1- بروتوس يجب ان يتبع برنامج فلوكود ..وبالنسبة لاطراف الجهد فهي لا تظهر غالبا بالنسبة للمتكاملات لان بروتوس "يعرفها" فلا حاجة لتوصيلها ..طبعا في الدائرة الحقيقية لابد ان توصيلها ويمكن ان تتعرف على تلك الاطراف من داتا شيت المتحكم ..
هنا صورة توضح لك اين يوصل المحرك الخطوي واين توصل المقاومة الضوئية في المتحكم :





2- استخدام بروتوس يحتاج الى تعلم ابحث عن دروس ربما تجدها في هذا المنتدى او في منتديات أخرى ..لكن وفي انتظار ذلك وبالنسبة لمشروعك فقد أرفقت لم ملفا وضعت فيه أهم العناصر المستخدمة كحل سريع..


----------



## زكي شاكر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

زكي شاكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بالاطلاع على ملفك المرفق (ماعدا الملف وورد، فلم أتمكن من فتحه لان نسختي قديمة) ..
> ولي ملاحظات :
> 1- لا أعتقد ان البرنامج (الفلوشارت كما تسميه انت) موضوع بطريقة صحيحة ..
> ...


 
توضيحات :
1/
المقاومة الضوئية لا تنتج اي جهد .. من أجل ذلك لابد من توصيل أحد طرفيها بالموجب (الطرف الثاني ب 0 فولت) مع مقاومة لا تتعدى 1 كيلو ..
كما ان مقاومة موصولة على التوازي بالمقاومة الضوئية يصبح ضروريا حتى يكون مدى تغير الجهد الانالوج في حدود مقبولة من المتحكم ..






إذا وجدت بعض الصعوبات لمحاكاة المقاومة الضوئية يكفي استبدالها في بروتوس بمقاومة متغيرة وستؤدي نفس المهمة :





2/ 
بالنسبة لنوع المتحكم:
الافضل في نظري استخدام PIC16F877a او PIC16F876a ..
بالنسبة للمحرك :
استخدام محرك DC 12volts عادي .. والابتعاد عن المحرك الخطوي(فهو متعدد المواصفات ويحتاج لترتيبات في فلوكود مناسبة للنوع الذي لديك) ..
بخلاف محركات التيار المستمر : متوفرة + سهولة في التعامل بفلوكود وفي بروتوس وفي المشروع النهائي ..
وإذا اخترت محرك DC 12volts يمكنك استخدام متحكم متوفر هو PIC16F628a بمذبذب داخلي ولن تكون بحاجة لاستخدام كريستالة (كوارتز )
طريقة التحكم في الحركة ستكون بواسطة تغيير عرض تردد اي PWM وهي متوفرة في فلوكود
يبقى القرار لك وأرجو لك التوفيق ..


----------



## asleepy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## رجب صالح (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله ساعدتني 
وكان في ودي انك تقره ملف الورد اللي ارفقته لك 
شكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

رجب صالح قال:


> بارك الله فيك والله ساعدتني
> وكان في ودي انك تقره ملف الورد اللي ارفقته لك
> شكرا


اطمئن أخي رجب صالح فقد تمكنت أخيرا من فتح ملفك بعدما حملت البرنامج الضروري من موقع ميكروسوفت ..
وحين اطلعت عليه أدركت سبب اختيارك للنوع الخطوي من المحركات ..
تحياتي لك وأرجو لك التوفيق ..


----------



## عثمان ملحم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

محتاج للمساعده لو تكرمتو 
بحاجه الى برنامج بلغة assemplyلاشاره ضوئيه على مفترق طرق باستخدام80c535 microcontroller 
ولكم مني اجزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## زكي شاكر (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاضوء الثلاثة أسمبلي*



عثمان ملحم قال:


> محتاج للمساعده لو تكرمتو
> بحاجه الى برنامج بلغة assemplyلاشاره ضوئيه على مفترق طرق باستخدام80c535 microcontroller
> ولكم مني اجزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


 
لدي ما تطلب لكن بالمتحكم PIC16F628A ( ليس لي خبرة بنوع المتحكم الذي تريد .. )..
الدائرة :





وبرنامج الاسمبلي لدي جاهز 
إذا كنت بحاجة اليه فقط أخبرني بذلك ..
ويمكنني شرح خطواته عسى ان تتمكن من إعادة كتابته باسمبلي 80c535


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

زكي شاكر قال:


> لدي ما تطلب لكن بالمتحكم PIC16F628A ( ليس لي خبرة بنوع المتحكم الذي تريد .. )..
> الدائرة :
> 
> 
> ...


 لان الموضوع يهم ربما إخوة آخرين وضعته في مشاركة مستقلة هنا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167229.html


----------



## mohamedali95 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج المساعدة لدي برنامج امتداد .asm & .hex 
هل يمكنني تحوليهو او ارجاعه الي .c 
ثانيا استفسر عن ال pic 16f88
اريد انا ابرمج المدخل RB6/AN5 anlog وبقية المداخل digital
اتمني ان اجد المساعدة


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you verry much, I have alreaddy download flowcode and I will try it, it's verry interesting


----------



## lmtarek (16 ديسمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiii


----------



## bilal87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن التعريف ببرنامج وكيفية العمل به و labview


----------



## زكي شاكر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس السادس : برمجة pwm*

الدروس الاساسية لتعلم البرمجة
بفلوكود..​ 
*الدرس السادس : برمجة PWM*​ 
*محتويات الملف :*​ 
*- درس برمجة PWM*
*بالمتحكم*
*PIC16F628A*
*PIC16F877A*
*- تطبيق على الدرس : *
*مشروع تحكم بالموجة PWM بمفتاحين *​


----------



## زكي شاكر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس السابع: برمجة مدخل تناظري (analog)*

الدروس الاساسية لتعلم البرمجة
بفلوكود..​ 

*الدرس السابع : برمجة مدخل تناظري *​ 

*(استخدام المبدل adc في المتحكم**)*​ 

الملف بالمرفقات​


----------



## الطالب111 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يا م زكي شاكر انت شخص رائع .. 

أشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## فاضل محمد شوقي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## FADEL_AAAA (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد التعلم على على برنامجي orcad & protel


----------



## رجب صالح (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حال اخي شاكر 
انا حاليا خلصت مشروعي باستخدام فلوكود لكن واجهتني مشكلة من ناحية 
البروتس احتاج لي مساعدتك 
لانه تقديم مشر وعي الاحد المقبل 
سوف تجد برنامج فلوكود في مرفقات 
انا سويت برنامج بالبروتس 
ووصلت مع المتحكم ترانسوستريرز لكي تستعمل مثل مفاتيح للمحرك 

وسوف تجد ملف البروتس مع فلو كود ووريني اي الخطاء يا اخي 
وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة الاعزاء على اهتمامهم بالموضوع وعلى كلامهم الطيب ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عنصر تخصص له أطراف خاصة به*



رجب صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حال اخي شاكر
> انا حاليا خلصت مشروعي باستخدام فلوكود لكن واجهتني مشكلة من ناحية
> البروتس احتاج لي مساعدتك
> ...


السلام عليكم
اهلا بك أخي رجب صالح ..
اطلعت على ملفك وعندي ملاحظات :
كل من الشاشة والمحرك الخطوي بحاجة لمجموعة أطراف خاصة به لا ينازعه فيها اي عنصر آخر ، بمعنى:
المحرك تخصص له مجموعة أطراف من المتحكم 
والشاشة تخصص لها أطرافا أخرى ويستحسن ان تحتفظ بتوصيلات فلوكود الافتراضية : 
فلوكود يوصل الشاشة مع المنفذ Port B ..
كما ان داتا الشاشة هي D4,D5, D6, D7 
حاول أخي تصحيح التوصيلات ثم اعد رفع الملف إذا بقيت مشاكل ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*إعدادات شاشة lcd + دارة توضيح*



زكي شاكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بك أخي رجب صالح ..
> اطلعت على ملفك وعندي ملاحظات :
> كل من الشاشة والمحرك الخطوي بحاجة لمجموعة أطراف خاصة به لا ينازعه فيها اي عنصر آخر ، بمعنى:
> ...


إعدادات شاشة LCD والتوصيلات المقابلة لها:


----------



## رجب صالح (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا في هذه الحالة سوف اغير نوع المتحكم


----------



## رجب صالح (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا في هذه الحالة اعطي 4 منافذ من بورت a الي المحرك 
واعطي 6 منافذ من بورت b الي الشاشة 
ومنفذ واحد من بورت a الي انالوق تو ديجيتل 
هكذا تقصد


----------



## زكي شاكر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

المهم البورت "ب" خاص بالشاشة .. 
واطراف أخرى من منفذ آخر تخصصها للمحرك 
وأنصحك بالابتعاد عن PIC16F88 والعمل بمتحكم معروف وتمت التجارب عليه مثل PIC16F877a:
PortB لتوصيلات الشاشة 
PortD لتوصيلات المحرك
PortA للمداخل ..


----------



## رجب صالح (30 ديسمبر 2009)

االسلام عليكم 
انا حاولت بس في برنامج بروتس ما يطلع في قراءة علي شاشة 
ويطلعي اخطاء وما فهمتش 
لو سمحت كشروع طلع لازم اناقشه غدا 
انا كملت كل شيء ومن ناحية الفلوكود كل شيء تمام 
بس برنامج بروتس هو المشكلة وحاب اني ادعم مشروعي بيه للتوضيح 
هل ارتكبت خطاء في توصيل او ساعة التوقيت 
ارجو المشاعدة 
برنامج فلوكود والبروتس في ملحقات


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم / أ زكي شاكر 

:11:ارجوا منك اعادة رفع ملف الكراك والسبب هو تعذر تحميله من سيرفر 

الرابيدشير.:11:

للعلم اني من محبي برمجه المتحكمات الصغريه ولي الكثير من المشاريع ولكني كنت استخدم لغه الاسمبيلي

ومحتاج للبرنامج بشكل كبير لما فيه من السهوله من ناحية البرمجه وتوفير الوقت 

تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## زكي شاكر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم الرابط على موقع آخر هنا (تم رفعه من قبل اخي العزيز الاستاذ نور نادر )
تقبل مني أجمل التحيات ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي رجب صالح
لاحظت بعض الاخطاء :
في فلوكود:
- لم تقم بتغيير إعدادات المدخل A0 (الافتراضي في فلوكود) الى A4 الذي تريده لمشروعك :



- بما انك ستستخدم كريستالة فيجب إدخال الاعدادات المناسبة لهذا الوضع (الطريقة في اول درس من دروس فلوكود بالدورة)
في بروتوس:
- خطأ في توصيل المكثفين تم تصحيحه في الملف المرفق مع هذه المشاركة 
- خطا في طريقة توصيل "الستيبر" مع ترانزيستورات التقوية وقد تم التصحيح ..
وبما أن توصيل الشاشة في ملفك توصيل سليم لا خطأ فيه، فلم أرسمها لضيق المكان .. 
---
المحاكاة :
مشكل محاكاة "المكون ستيبر " الذي تتضمنه النسخة الرابعة من فلوكود لاحظته من خلال مناقشة مع بعض الاخوة في منتدى آخر ..
لا نعرف سبب رفض بروتوس تلك المحاكاة ..
المهم تغلبنا على المشكل باللجوء الى برمجة محرك ستيبر بطريقة عادية اي بدون استخدام رمز المكون .. فقط بتفعيل مخارج المتحكم وإضافة التوقيتات اللازمة ..
بالملف المرفق ستجد مثالا عن تلك الطريقة البسيطة والناجعة ..
هنا


----------



## moukhtar-h (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك بامكانك شرح البرنامج مع الصور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

زكي شاكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تفضل أخي الكريم الرابط على موقع آخر هنا (تم رفعه من قبل اخي العزيز الاستاذ نور نادر )
> تقبل مني أجمل التحيات ..


 
لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان بارك الله فيك وزادك علما​


----------



## رجب صالح (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك انا ناقشة موضوعي ولم اتمكن من وضع شرحك
والله صراحة دكتور المادة ولو قالك شكرا يعني انه عجبه وشرحته باستخدام برنامج فلوكود فقط 
بارك الله فيك مره اخر وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## زكي شاكر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب أخي رجب صالح 
والحمد لله الذي هداك الى الحل .. واهنئك أخي الكريم على قدرتك على استيعاب البرمجة بفلوكود في وقت وجيز وهذا فضل من الله ..
تحياتي لك واتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح..


----------



## علوية عماد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (2 يناير 2010)

أ زكي شاكر

عندي استفستار عن كيفيه حساب الوقت الذي يلزم لتنفيذ الاوامر؟

لانه من الهم معرفه ذلك عند عمل اي مشروع مثلا عمل ساعه الكترونيه يحتاج لدقه عاليه 

ارجوا منك التوضيح


----------



## زكي شاكر (2 يناير 2010)

طريقتان كما في اللغات الاخرى ..
طريقة إدخال زمن تأخير نسند له قيمة محددة :



طريقة تدبير الزمن الحقيقي باستخدام مقاطعة التايمر 0:



بالمرفقات مثالان عن كل طريقة لنفس التطبيق : عداد من 0 الى 255 ثنائي
اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت .. وعموما مع الملف الثاني بعض الصور التوضيحية للطريقة الثانية حتى تكون منطلقا لاي استفسار محتمل ..
بالتوفيق ..


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 يناير 2010)

بوركت اخي الكريم وسلمت يداك 

انشاء الله اجرب الطريقه وارد عليها


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2010)

انا فعلا اشكرك علي هذا الجهد المبذول كثيرا ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم اريد منك مساعدتي في عمل تاخير لمدة ثانيه واحده باستخدام مقاطعه tmr0 

حاولت ولكن يبدوا انني احتاج المزيد من الشرح والمساعده .... عفوا على ازعاجك


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 يناير 2010)

تفضل أخي الكريم بالمرفقات تجد ملفين :
ملف فلاشر ليد بزمن تأخير 1 تانية
ملف عداد تنائي (Binaire) بوثيرة 1 تانية ..
مع ملفات بروتوس للمحاكاة
وأهلا وسهلا باستفساراتك اخي الكريم ..


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 يناير 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم على تعاونك معي 

اجرب وبعدين ارد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 يناير 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> طريقتان كما في اللغات الاخرى ..
> طريقة إدخال زمن تأخير نسند له قيمة محددة :
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم انا استخدمت كريستاله 4MHz وعملت تاخير باستخدام tmr0 وادق قيمه للزمن وصلت اليها هي 999600 (255*16*245) مايكروسكند فهل عندك طريقه اخرى غير تغيير قيمه الكريستاله؟ 

تحياتي


----------



## زكي شاكر (11 يناير 2010)

أخي محمد الطريقة الممكنة هي استخدام كوارتز بقيمة عددية تقبل القسمة على 2 ليكون الناتج النهائي عددا صحيحا ..
وهي الطريقة المستعملة في الامثلة السابقة ..
وعليه فإن الكوارتز 4000000 هرتز لا يصلح لتوليد نبضات 1 تانية ..
ومن أجل ذلك اخترت كواتز = 32768 هرتز يؤدي المهة حسب المطلوب كما انه هو الكوارتز المستخدم في أغلب الساعات المصنعة :


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 يناير 2010)

تسلم أ.زكي شاكر على الرد .. انشاء الله اجرب الكوارتز المستخدم في الساعات 

وبعدين اخبرك بالنتيجه 

تحياتي


----------



## ferassarf (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... الموضوع يستحق المتابعة وأنا أشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع لكن الاصدار الذي يوجد عندي (ديمو) .......... أرجو لمن يملك الكيجن للبرنامج الاصدارالثالث أو الاصدار الرابع وأرجو وضعه في المرفقات


----------



## nar.aliraq (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم احب اهنيك اخ زكي على جهدك في الايضاح والشرح المفصل لهذا البرنامج وبعد
طلب مني مشروع برمجه مصعد بواسطه برنامج فلوكود ماعرف اذا تكدرون تساعدوني بيه
اني رح اعمل على المشروع لكن رح احتاج مساعده جباره 
و سوف اترجم المطلوب وطريقه العمل المطلوبه واحملها 
ليتيسر العمل عليها لكل من اراد المساعده


----------



## nar.aliraq (2 فبراير 2010)

اخي هذه المعلومات المطلوبه للمشروع
وعذرا لاني لست بارع في استعمال المنتديات حاولت ان اجعل الطلب في قسم الطلبات لكن لم اعرف كيف افعل ذلك 
والملفات موجوده كلها في المرفقات


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2010)

nar.aliraq قال:


> السلام عليكم احب اهنيك اخ زكي على جهدك في الايضاح والشرح المفصل لهذا البرنامج وبعد
> طلب مني مشروع برمجه مصعد بواسطه برنامج فلوكود ماعرف اذا تكدرون تساعدوني بيه
> اني رح اعمل على المشروع لكن رح احتاج مساعده جباره
> و سوف اترجم المطلوب وطريقه العمل المطلوبه واحملها
> ليتيسر العمل عليها لكل من اراد المساعده



اخي الكريم انا مستعد للمساعدة .. وياحبذا ان نبدأ من المخطط الصندوقي للمصعد (الدائرة الالكترونية الريئسيه)

تحياتي
​


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nar.aliraq (6 فبراير 2010)

للاسف المدرس لم يعطينا اي مخطط اعطانا بس ملف البي دي اف هذا 
وموجوده في الكوماندز المطلوبه ماعرف اذا رح يكون كافي هلشي او حيصعب المهمه علينه


----------



## mhajr (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخوة على مرورهم الطيب ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 فبراير 2010)

nar.aliraq قال:


> السلام عليكم احب اهنيك اخ زكي على جهدك في الايضاح والشرح المفصل لهذا البرنامج وبعد
> طلب مني مشروع برمجه مصعد بواسطه برنامج فلوكود ماعرف اذا تكدرون تساعدوني بيه
> اني رح اعمل على المشروع لكن رح احتاج مساعده جباره
> و سوف اترجم المطلوب وطريقه العمل المطلوبه واحملها
> ليتيسر العمل عليها لكل من اراد المساعده


 وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم 
اخي لماذا لا تنفذ مشروعك على مراحل متدرجة وتعرض عملك هنا باستمرار للتصحيح والتطوير ؟
يمكن ان تبدأ برنامج بسيط يعبر عن المشروع في أبسط صوره: 5 مفاتيح لتمثيل الدخول و5 ليدات لتمثيل الخروج ..
بعد ذلك يمكن إدخال العرض على شاشة 
وفي مرحلة أخيرة يمكن تطوير البرنامج ببرمجة " مختلف الشروط" ..


----------



## nar.aliraq (8 فبراير 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم
> اخي لماذا لا تنفذ مشروعك على مراحل متدرجة وتعرض عملك هنا باستمرار للتصحيح والتطوير ؟
> يمكن ان تبدأ برنامج بسيط يعبر عن المشروع في أبسط صوره: 5 مفاتيح لتمثيل الدخول و5 ليدات لتمثيل الخروج ..
> بعد ذلك يمكن إدخال العرض على شاشة
> وفي مرحلة أخيرة يمكن تطوير البرنامج ببرمجة " مختلف الشروط" ..


 






اخي اكدر اسوي هلشي لكن اعذرني اذا قصرت لان الوقت ضيق وبالنسبه للمثال الطلبته انت عملته بدقائق 
بس المشكله الحاليه عندي هيه عمليه انتقال المصعد من طابق الى طابق بطريقه اوتوماتيكيه وحساب الطوابق التي بينهم بالضبط وليس غيرها 
ملف الفلوكود الخاص ب 5 مداخل سوتش و 5 مخارج ليدات
موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## زكي شاكر (8 فبراير 2010)

nar.aliraq قال:


> اخي اكدر اسوي هلشي لكن اعذرني اذا قصرت لان الوقت ضيق وبالنسبه للمثال الطلبته انت عملته بدقائق
> بس المشكله الحاليه عندي هيه عمليه انتقال المصعد من طابق الى طابق بطريقه اوتوماتيكيه وحساب الطوابق التي بينهم بالضبط وليس غيرها
> ملف الفلوكود الخاص ب 5 مداخل سوتش و 5 مخارج ليدات
> موجود بالمرفقات


نعم المثال لا يشكل الا جزءا بسيطا من المشروع لكن ما تبقى لا يختلف كثيرا وربما اول خطوة هو وضع الدائرة المناسبة للمشروع :
1/المتحكم ؟
2/ كيباد مع منفذ لإدخال رقم الطابق 
3/ سويتشات بالمنفذ a ؟ كل سويتش يتحسس حالة الباب هل هو مفتوح ام مغلق ؟ (في فلوكود ندخل اداة شرط واتخاذ قرار) 
4/lcd مع منفذ آخر 
5/ منفذ آخر : ليدات .. ليد لكل مستوى + مخرجين للتحكم في حركة واتجاه المحرك 
-------
مشروعك يحتاج فقط الى وقت لتنفيذه بفلوكود وما هو الا تركيب للدروس الخمسة الاولى في هذه الدورة ..
والمثال الذي ارفقته يوضح انك متمكن من اهم درسين وهما درس المخارج والمداخل ..
وفقط للتذكير فإن ادوات الشرط هامة جدا وهي التي تساعد في اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في اللحظة المناسبة .
اتمنى ان تتمكن من تجاوز كل الصعاب وتصل الى الهدف المنشود وأرجو لك التوفيق ..


----------



## mar7aba_01 (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي زكي اود منك اان توضح لي ما العيب في هذه الخطوة بخصوص الخروج من مشكل التاخير الزمني :


> *بالعودة الى مشروعك ..*
> *ربما العائق حاليا هو طول زمن التأخير الذي لا يسمح لك بتنفيذ امر طارئ قبل نفاذ ذلك الزمن ؟؟ *
> *أظن بالامكان الخروج من هذا المأزق بتجزيء زمن التأخير بتحويله الى مجموعة أزمنة صغيرة (100 ملي تانية مثلا ) وإدخال ادوات شرطية لاختبار المدخل الاخر بعد كل زمن 100 ملي تانية واتخاذ قرار مناسب*​


* قمت بتجزيئ التاخير وحصلت المشاكل التالية :
1- عدم الدقة في التاخير الزمني حيث تضاعف الى ثلاث مرات(30ثانية) عند تقسيم التاخير الزمني الى اجزاء من (250 ميلي ثانية) .
وفي اخرى(5ثانية) مجزءة(250مل ثانية) يبقى دقيق.
2-عند تطبيق المحاكات بفلوكود بالتاخير العادي وعند الضغط على زر ال timer0 ينفذ امر ال timer0 ثم يعود الى تتمة الأوامر الأخرى حيث وقعت مقاطعة التايمر0 ( ليس هناك مشكلة)
لكن عند تطبيق المحاكات بالتاخير المجزء الى 250 مل ثانية,وعند الضغط على زر ال timer0 ينفذ امر ال timer0 لـــكن يتوقف المتحكم عن تنفيذ الأوامر الأخرى.
المرجو من الاخوة مساعدتي وشكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في صحيفتكم


----------



## mar7aba_01 (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, كيف هو حال اخوة الأعزاء؟
اتمنى المساعدة من الاخوة في مشروعي هذا : 
-كيف يمكنني جعل الماكرو (timer0) وكذلك الماكرو (INT ) يعملان بحرية كاملة في اي مرحلة من البرنامج عند الضغط على كل من زريهما على حدا ودون انتضار انتهاء التاخيرات الزمنية
-وكذا جعل الماكرو (timer0)يعمل بحرية كاملة اثناء تنفيذ الماكرو (INT ) .
المرجو إيلاء شيء من الاهتمام بموضوعي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.Copie de Flowcode1.rar - 0.00MB


----------



## زكي شاكر (10 فبراير 2010)

mar7aba_01 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي زكي اود منك اان توضح لي ما العيب في هذه الخطوة بخصوص الخروج من مشكل التاخير الزمني :
> * قمت بتجزيئ التاخير وحصلت المشاكل التالية :
> 1- عدم الدقة في التاخير الزمني حيث تضاعف الى ثلاث مرات(30ثانية) عند تقسيم التاخير الزمني الى اجزاء من (250 ميلي ثانية) .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم 
1/ الوقت الزائد بعد التقسيم ناتج عن التأخير الذي تحدثه التعليمات الاضافية التي ترافق كل جزء توقيت .. وفي النهاية تتراكم تركما كليا .
الحل ربما في طرح الفائض من المجموع الكلي ..
2/ شخصيا لم اعرف بالضبط ما هو المطلوب من المشروع لذلك لم أتمكن فهم ماذا تريد بالضبط ..
فلو كان بالامكان ان تضع هنا او عبر رسالة خاصة ملفا كاملا تشرح فيه المشروع ربما اذا استطعت فهم المطلوب ، اتمكن من مساعدتك اكثر ..


----------



## mar7aba_01 (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي زكي على التوضيح وقد قمت بانزال المشروع وهو بين يديكم الان أما دور المشروع فسأقوم بالتوضيح الأن:


----------



## mar7aba_01 (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخي زكي على التوضيح وقد قمت بانزال المشروع وهو بين يديكم الان أما دور المشروع فسأقوم بالتوضيح الأن:*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, كيف هو حال اخوة الأعزاء؟
اتمنى المساعدة من الاخوة في مشروعي هذا : 
-كيف يمكنني جعل الماكرو (timer0) وكذلك الماكرو (INT ) يعملان بحرية كاملة في اي مرحلة من البرنامج عند الضغط على كل من زريهما على حدا ودون انتضار انتهاء التاخيرات الزمنية
-وكذا جعل الماكرو (timer0)يعمل بحرية كاملة اثناء تنفيذ الماكرو (INT ) .
المرجو إيلاء شيء من الاهتمام بموضوعي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.http://www.zshare.net/download/723674200b31325e/​


----------



## زكي شاكر (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم 
في ملفك لم تفعل المقاطعات ولذلك فلن تحدث اية مقاطعة ..
للعلم بإمكانك التحكم في تشغيل اية مقاطعة او إيقافها في اية لحظة من سير البرنامج ..
لكن بشرط إدخال التعديلات الضرورية كما توضح الصور المرفقة..


----------



## mar7aba_01 (11 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي زكي
لكن الملف وضعته قصد تصحيحه اخي , لذلك لم افعل المقاطعات فهذا هو صلب المشكلة:


> -كيف يمكنني جعل الماكرو (timer0) وكذلك الماكرو (INT ) يعملان بحرية كاملة في اي مرحلة من البرنامج عند الضغط على كل من زريهما على حدا ودون انتضار انتهاء التاخيرات الزمنية
> -وكذا جعل الماكرو (timer0)يعمل بحرية كاملة اثناء تنفيذ الماكرو (INT ) اي قطع الماكرو( INT)


واذا لاحظت اخي زكي فالهدف من الماكرو timer0 هو تكرار جزء من المرحلة irb .فهدفي اخي زكي ليس المقاطعاة لكن اي وسيلة تمكنني من تشغيل الماكرو timer0 وقت ما كان من البرنامج وفي اثناء كذلك المقاطعة INT وشكرا لكم على المساعدة وتقبل الله منكم.


----------



## mar7aba_01 (11 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي زكي
لكن الملف وضعته قصد تصحيحه اخي , لذلك لم افعل المقاطعات فهذا هو صلب المشكلة:


> -كيف يمكنني جعل الماكرو (timer0) وكذلك الماكرو (INT ) يعملان بحرية كاملة في اي مرحلة من البرنامج عند الضغط على كل من زريهما على حدا ودون انتضار انتهاء التاخيرات الزمنية
> -وكذا جعل الماكرو (timer0)يعمل بحرية كاملة اثناء تنفيذ الماكرو (INT ) اي قطع الماكرو( INT)


واذا لاحظت اخي زكي فالهدف من الماكرو timer0 هو تكرار جزء من المرحلة irb .فهدفي اخي زكي ليس المقاطعات لكن اي وسيلة تمكنني من تشغيل الماكرو timer0 وقت ما كان من البرنامج وفي اثناء كذلك المقاطعة INT وشكرا لكم على المساعدة وتقبل الله منكم.


----------



## زكي شاكر (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم المقاطعات ليست هدف وإنما وسيلة من بين عدة وسائل يمنحك إياها المتحكم وتستخدمها فقط إذا كنت بحاجة لها ..
بدون عرض وصف كامل للمشروع بمختلف مراحله و ذكر ما هو المنتظر منه .. لا أظن أن أحدا يمكنه فهم المطلوب ومن تم تقديم مساعدة ..
أرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## mar7aba_01 (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المشروع بين يديكم 
مشروعي أخي الكريم مكون من :
لاقطين بالأشعة تحت الحمراء : IRa و IRb
و 5ازرار (Boutons Poussoir )

و 5 مخارجS1-S2-S3-S4-S5) ) ستعمل حسب جدول الحالات التالية
__الحالة 1__: IRa الماكرو( IRa )_
عندما يصبحIRa=1 منطقي: عبر المدخل A2. A2=1
الخرج S1=S2=S3=1وبعده ب t=5s (ثانية) يصبح S1=0
وبعدt=20s يصبح S5=1 مدة 30 ثانية فيعود كل من S2=S3=S5=0
__الحالة 2: IRb__ الماكرو (__ IRb __)_
IRb=1عندما يصبح . A3=1 منطقي عبر المدخل : A3
الخرج S2=S4=1 وبعده ب t=7s (ثانية) يصبح S4=0
وبعدt=20s يصبح S5=1 مدة 30 ثانية و يعود كل من S2 =S5=0.
_الحالة 3 : الماكرو (__ INT _)
وهي الحالة المهمة بحيث نمزج بين الحالات
عندما يصبح IRa=1 يقوم المتحكم بتنفيذ (الحالة1 ) وكذا يسجل حالة IRa إلى غاية انتهاء الماكرو (الحالة 1 )ويراقب المدخل IRbإلى غاية إتمام الماكرو(الحالة 1) فإن اصبح1 =IRb منطقي : أي IRa+ IRb =1 يقوم بالخطوة التالية :
الخرج S1=S2=S3=S4=1 وبعده ب t=7s (ثانية) يصبح S4=0وبعد 7 ثواني S1=0 
وبعدt=20s يصبح S5=1 مدة 30 ثانية فيعود كل S2=S3=S5=0.
"ويمكن الاستغناء عن : تسجيل حالة IRa أي المدخل A2 ومراقبة مدخل IRbأي A3, باستغلال دارة خارجية من مقلبات bascule JK ) JK) واستغلال المنفذ A1 للمتحكم كشرط لتنفيذ الماكرو (الحالة 3) "
*******************************************************************************
لكن وفي أثناء قيام المتحكم بالأوامر التالية عند معاودة قطع اللاقط b أي IRb=1 يقوم المتحكم بالمقاطعة بتنفيذ الماكرو المسمى timer0 مع شرط العودة إلى الأمر الذي كان ينفذه قبل المقاطعة أو ما يليه .


----------



## mar7aba_01 (12 فبراير 2010)

والملف المرفق لبرنامج المحاكات:المرجو الايضاح عليه
mon proget.rar - 0.00MB


----------



## زكي شاكر (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
فقط بعد قراءة شرحك الاخير تبين لي المطلوب في المشاركة التالية:


mar7aba_01 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, كيف هو حال اخوة الأعزاء؟
> اتمنى المساعدة من الاخوة في مشروعي هذا :
> -كيف يمكنني جعل الماكرو (timer0) وكذلك الماكرو (int ) يعملان بحرية كاملة في اي مرحلة من البرنامج عند الضغط على كل من زريهما على حدا ودون انتضار انتهاء التاخيرات الزمنية
> -وكذا جعل الماكرو (timer0)يعمل بحرية كاملة اثناء تنفيذ الماكرو (int ) .
> المرجو إيلاء شيء من الاهتمام بموضوعي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.copie de flowcode1.rar - 0.00mb


أخي الكريم 
حسب فهمي لما سبق اظن ان مشروعك لا يحتاج لاستخدام مقاطعة التايمر 0 .. وانما يتم باستخدام النوعين الاخرين من المقاطعات :
- مقاطعة الطرف rb0 
- مقاطعة احد الاطراف الاربعة rb4, rb5, rb6, rb7 
(ستختار طرفا واحدا فقط من الاربعة والباقي يبقى بدون توصيل ) 
ولتفعيل المقاطعات يمكن ان تعود الى الطريقة الموضحة في الصور السابقة ..
حاول اخي الكريم استخدام النوعين المذكورين من المقاطعات فإنهما يشكلان الامكانية الوحيدة لتنفيذ اي امر في اية لحظة .. لكن للعلم فإن اي امر سيأتي من المدخل rb0 او من احد الاطراف الاربعة rb4, rb5, rb6, rb7 ، سيوقف البرنامج الذي يكون المتحكم بصدد تنفيذه (ولهذا سميت مقاطعات) وسيعود نظريا من حيث توقف بعد استكمال تنفيذ تعليمات المقاطعة المستخدمة ..
للعلم كذلك فإن ما سميته بالحالة 1 والحالة 2 (بالطريقة الموجودة في الملف المرافق ) لايمكن ان يتم تنفيذهما متزامنتين : فقط واحدة بعد الاخرى .. 
اتمنى ان تساعدك هذه السطور ولو قليلا في التقدم بمشروعك الى الامام وأرجو لك التوفيق ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (13 فبراير 2010)

*برمجة المقاطعات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تنفذ المتحكمات الاوامر والتعليمات بطريقة تسلسلية كما هو معروف ..لا مشكل إذا كان البرنامج لا يستغرق زمنا طويلا قبل العودة الى نقطة البدء .. لكن في المقابل اذا كان بالبرنامج زمن تأخير كبير، فإن انتظار انتهاء الزمن قبل ان ينفذ المتحكم أمرا ما في اية لحظة يعتبر مشكلة ..
لكن المصنع انتبه لذلك فوفر في المتحكم خاصية المقاطعات ..
لتوضيح طريقة برمجة المقاطعات بالمرفقات تطبيق بسيط يشغل 3 مقاطعات من اصل 4 يتوفرعليها المتحكم PIC16F628/ PIC16F84

المقاطعات المبرمجة في الملف المرفق ودور كل منها:

*مقاطعة التايمر 0 : دورها داخلي في البيك وهو توليد نبضة داخلية تفعل المتغير Var_tmr0 الذي يعد عددا محددا من المرات لتوليد نبضة 1 تانية دورية ..
نبضة 1 تانية تلك ، تفعل متغيرا ثانيا تمت برمجته "عداد" وهو المتغير compteur
(التسميات اختيارية)
ناتج العد يظهر في البرنامج الرئيس على المنفذ "أ"..
البرنامج الرئيس كل عمله هو ما تقدم : اظهار ناتج العد على اطراف من المنفذ أ
* مقاطعة المدخل "RB0" : الضغط على المدخل يحدث مقاطعة ويجبر المتحكم على إظهار الرقم الذي يتضمنه ماكرو RB0
* مقاطعة المدخل "RB" : مقاطعة تتم من اي طرف من الاطراف الاربعة RB4..RB7 وتجبر هي ايضا المتحكم على إظهار الرقم الذي يتضمنه الماكرو الخاص بها ..​


----------



## ادور (13 فبراير 2010)

والله مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## nar.aliraq (19 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعده في جعل شاشه ال سي دي تظهر بهذا الشكل في الصوره الموجوده في المرفقات
حاولت عملها لكن تظهرلي نجمه واحده في اول مستطيل


----------



## زكي شاكر (19 فبراير 2010)

تفضل اخي .. بالمرفقات طريقتان :
1- طريقة مباشرة
2- طريقة استدعاء ماكرو(برنامج فرعي)
اختر ما يناسبك


----------



## mar7aba_01 (22 فبراير 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فقط بعد قراءة شرحك الاخير تبين لي المطلوب في المشاركة التالية:
> 
> أخي الكريم
> ...


 أخي الكريم زكي شاكر اشكرك كثيرا واعتذر منك على هذا الرد المتأخر فقد صادفتني بعض الظروف جعلتني في غياب تام عن عالم الأنترنيت وعن اتمام مشروعي الذي بدأت به واكرر شكري وإعتذاري سلامي لك ولأفراد هذا المنتدى . تقبلو مروري


----------



## nar.aliraq (22 فبراير 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> تفضل اخي .. بالمرفقات طريقتان :
> 1- طريقة مباشرة
> 2- طريقة استدعاء ماكرو(برنامج فرعي)
> اختر ما يناسبك


 




والله يا اخ زكي لا اعرف كيف ارد جمايلك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nar.aliraq (26 فبراير 2010)

رح يجيكم موضوع انفلاقي هههههههههه
مارح ينزل هيج شي باي منتدى عربي اخر 
صبركم اسبوع وحتشوفون البرمجه بالفلوكود على اصولها


----------



## cs_it.aauj (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## زكي شاكر (28 فبراير 2010)

nar.aliraq قال:


> والله يا اخ زكي لا اعرف كيف ارد جمايلك
> شكرا جزيلا





nar.aliraq قال:


> رح يجيكم موضوع انفلاقي هههههههههه
> مارح ينزل هيج شي باي منتدى عربي اخر
> صبركم اسبوع وحتشوفون البرمجه بالفلوكود على اصولها


 لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم .. كلنا نتعاون . 
وربنا يستر من اللي جاي .. 
تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 مارس 2010)

أقل شىء أقولة جــزاك الله كل خير فعلآ 
ربنـــــــــــــا يكرمك بعلم لآيقطع وينفع


----------



## ferassarf (1 مارس 2010)

سؤال : ولنفرض البرنامج يعمل على ارض الواقع وانقطعت الكهرباء .. وبعد وصل الكهرباء راح يعيد المعالج البرنامج من الأول وليس من محل ما وقف البرنامج يا اخوان 
بجهاز plc في ذواكر لهذا الموضوع تدعى ذواكر (لاتش ) وهي ذواكر روم ليحفظ آخر مرحلة وصل لها البرنامج قبل انقطاع الكهرباء وبعد وصل الكهرباء بكفي من محل ماوقف البرنامج ....
أرجو من الأساتذة في هذا الموضوع أن يقدموا لنا مشكورين مثال عملي يوضح كيف يمكن استخدام الموضوع السابق ذكره في معالجات pic أو avr عن طريق برنامج فلوكود ولكم جزيل الشكر:81:


----------



## SHERIF GENIUS (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 مارس 2010)

*استكمال الدروس اساسية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
شكرا لكل اخواني الذين ابدوا اهتماما بالموضوع بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..
واستكمالا للدروس الاساسية لدورة البرمجة بفلوكود .. اضع هنا ملفا جامعا لدروس ثمانية تيسر الطريق لتعلم البرمجة 
بهذه الطريقة​ 

*Flowcode V3 :*​ 

8 دروس أساسية : ( الملف الكامل هنا)​ 

الدرس الاول : برمجة مخارج 
الدرس الثاني : برمجة مدخل 
الدرس الثالث : برمجة الكتابة على شاشة LCD 
الدرس الرابع : برمجة عارضات سباعية 7segments 
الدرس الخامس : برمجة كيباد (keypad)
الدرس السادس :برمجة PWM 
الدرس السابع : برمجة (adc) مدخل تناظري 
الدرس الثامن : برمجة المقاطعات ​ 



أسأل الله ان يكون ما تقدم علما نافعا ..
تحياتي للجميع 
دمتم بخير 
والله المستعان​


----------



## سمية على على (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المغيره احمد (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anes7ocine (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khazini (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني الكرام على كل هذه المعلومات الهائلة خاصة في برمجة البيك وكعضو جديد في هذا المنتىدى وبعد تنزيل البرنامج بروتيس و كودفلاو والسوؤال في كيفية التحكم في سرعة (Motor) 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## khazini (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم وشكر خاص للاخ شاكر انا من الاعضاء الجدد واريد برمجة البيك لتحكم في سرعة موتور وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (6 أبريل 2010)

تحية وسلام لكل من اهتم بالموضوع .. شكرا للجميع.


----------



## زكي شاكر (6 أبريل 2010)

*PWM_Up-Down*



khazini قال:


> السلام عليكم وشكر خاص للاخ شاكر انا من الاعضاء الجدد واريد برمجة البيك لتحكم في سرعة موتور وشكرا


وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم واهلا وسهلا بك
الدرس السادس يشرح طريقة برمجة PWM وهي طريقة تسهل التحكم في سرعة محرك ..
وبالمرفقات تطبيق لتلك الطريقة على محرك تيار مستمر بالمتحكم PIC16F628A..


----------



## ziezooo (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you very very very mucm


----------



## محمد عمار 0999 (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لم ارى موضوع اجمل من هذا وشكراً


----------



## azz161 (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني في التحكم بربع محركات dc باستخدام pic16f778


----------



## azz161 (21 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني في التحكم باربع 
(4)محركات dc باستخدام pic16f778


السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني في التحكم )4(بربع محركات dc باستخدام pic16f778​*​
تحكن بالاتجاة وسرعة ان ا
باستخدام لفلوكود
شكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة
ziezooo
محمد عمار 0999
شكرا على الاهتمام والكلام الطيب ..
----
الاخ azz161
هنا طريقة التحكم في محرك واحد .. ممكن تطور التطبيق للتحكم في عدد اكبر .


زكي شاكر قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم واهلا وسهلا بك
> الدرس السادس يشرح طريقة برمجة PWM وهي طريقة تسهل التحكم في سرعة محرك ..
> وبالمرفقات تطبيق لتلك الطريقة على محرك تيار مستمر بالمتحكم PIC16F628A..


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## عالمية للموبيل (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحمد للة الذى يسر العلم للجميع وجعلة سهلا ليصل الى ايدينا 
واتمنى من الله ان يزيدكم علما على علم ويوفقكم الى ما يحبة ويرضاه 
اسمحوا لى بطرح سؤال بسيط وهو ،،
كيف يمكن استغلال الذاكرة الداخلية للميكرو ووضع داتا بها على هيئة ارقام (بينرى ) واستدعائها تباعا ووضعها على المخارج لاستخدامها فى مشروع الشاشات الضوئية مثل الموجودة فى بوصة الاوراق المالية 
ارجو أن يكون سؤالى واضح لديكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك - ابداع متواصل


----------



## mohamed saads (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الة فيك


----------



## mohamed saads (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الفنى2009 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

دائما فى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## زكي شاكر (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام على اهتمامهم بالموضوع​ 
وفيما يلي​ 
تطبيق الساعة التي سبق تقديمها بشاشة LCD​ 
لكن هذه المرة ب 6 عارضات سباعية ..​ 
ملاحظة : الكوارتز هذه المرة = 3,2768Mhz​


----------



## اسعد زهير (22 مايو 2010)

*اسعد زهير*

شكرا لك ولكل من اشترك في هذا العمل الخير بارك الله جهودكم المثمرة:84:


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 مايو 2010)

*ساعة رقمية بعارضات سباعية*

السلام عليكم ..




زكي شاكر قال:


> ساعة رقمية ب 6 عارضات سباعية
> 
> 
> 
> ملاحظة : الكوارتز = 3,2768mhz​


 
إخواني الكرام
تم إعادة رفع الملف 
بعد إجراء بعض التعديلات الهامة 
على برنامج فلوكود ،
لتحسين الاداء ..
اما الدائرة فلازالت كما هي .. 
وهذه ميزة البرمجة : يمكن في كثير من الاحيان ، اجراء تعديلات على البرنامج
دون الحاجة الى تغيير في عناصر الدائرة وتوصيلاتها ..
ويمكن لمن يريد مقارنة الملفين لاكتشاف الفروق والتعديلات 
كنوع من التمرين​ 
تحميل ​ 
والله المستعان ..​


----------



## سماره سماره (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## سماره سماره (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الجبار الذى تقوم به لشرح هذا البرنامج
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا لدى فكرة وأسعى لتطبيقها على المايكروكونترولر ولكنى ما زلت فى بداية تعلمى لهذا البرنامج
وأعتقد ان الفكرة أكبر من إمكانياتى الحالية لذا هل من الممكن مساعدتى فى ذلك..؟
الفكرة بإختصار هى analog to digital converter 
على أن يكون المخرج عبارة عن binary من 11 طرف
لتشكل فى النهاية الرقم 11111111111 إبتداء من 00000000000 بناءَ على تغير إشارة المدخل عن طريق مقاومة متغيرة....
ولتوضيح الفكرة بشكل أدق...
0 = 00000000000 
1 = 00000000001 
100 = 00001100100 
1500 =10111011100
2000 =11111010000
2047 =11111111111 
والعودة إلى الصفر عند تناقص القيمة.....
أرجو أن أكون وفقت فى توضيح الفكرة المطلوبة وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكل الاخوة على كلامهم الطيب ..
اخي سمارة ..
برمجة محول انالوج / ديجيتال ممكن بفلوكود و في الدرس السابع شرح للطريقة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1540765-post154.html
لكن بالنسبة لموضوعك هناك بعض الملاحظات، لا علاقة لها بالبرنامج فلوكود فهو قوي في البرمجة :
1- المحول انالوج / ديجيتال في البيك (على الاقل السلسلة 16xxx ) من فئة 10Bits .. اي ان اقصى قيمة هي 1024 
بينما انت تريد 11bits
هذا الجانب لا حل له في رأيي 
2- اكبر عدد اطراف اي منفذ لا يتجاوز 8 اي ان اكبر قيمة للخرج لا تتعدى 255 
لكن هذه المشكلة يمكن حلها بإضافة متكاملات اضافية مثل مسجل إزاحة مع ملاحظة ان البرمجة لن تكون سهلة..


----------



## zaeid (5 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور والله وشئ جميل جدا روعة*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussainhers (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله لمزيد من العطاء


----------



## بلال الصغير (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخوة أحتاج سريل نمبر لبرنامج flowcode v.4 لكي يعمل شكل كامل البرنامج موجود لكن السريل غير موجود.
هل يوجد مبرمجة تعمل بشكل ممتاز على برنامج flow code وجزيتم خيرا.


----------



## م عزت (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed_941 (7 يونيو 2010)

اريد ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamed labyad (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........اريد دروس في برمجة 4او6عارضات سباعية بواسطةflowcode
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed labyad (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....الاستاد الفاضل زكي شاكر لدي سؤال في برمجة العارضات السباعية 
عندما قمت ببرمجة 4عارضات سباعية لعداد تنازلي لم تشتغل جميع العارضات دفعة واحدة بل تشتعل العارضة1تم تنطفئ وتشتعل العارضة2وهكدا فاين الخلل وشكرا


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

كفيت ووفيت ... نتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 يونيو 2010)

zaeid قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 وجازاك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


hussainhers قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله لمزيد من العطاء


 شكرا اخي الكريم أسأل الله التيسير ..


م عزت قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك .


mohamed_941 قال:


> اريد ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم في دورة فلوكود ، دورة الجميع ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 يونيو 2010)

ضرغام المعاضيدي قال:


> كفيت ووفيت ... نتمنى لك الموفقية


 بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم شكرا لك ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 يونيو 2010)

mohamed labyad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....الاستاد الفاضل زكي شاكر لدي سؤال في برمجة العارضات السباعية
> عندما قمت ببرمجة 4عارضات سباعية لعداد تنازلي لم تشتغل جميع العارضات دفعة واحدة بل تشتعل العارضة1تم تنطفئ وتشتعل العارضة2وهكدا فاين الخلل وشكرا


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ربما يكون ما لاحظته هو المطلوب فعلا.. لذلك يستحسن ان ترفع لي المشروع الذي تتكلم عنه للمعاينة.


----------



## ISLEMEEA (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل تونس (3 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم *

*من فضلكم أريد أن أبرمج عارض afficheur 7seg فيه عدد يتزايد ويقف العد بعد مرور مدة من الزمن مثال 10 ثواني *

*هل يجب أن استعمل tmr0 أو لا ؟ لأني لا أفهم معناها *

*تفضلوا هذا برنامجي لكن العد فيه ليتوقف الرجاء مساعدتي وبارك الله فيكم 
*


*





*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (5 يوليو 2010)

اخي وائل ..
tmr0 : مسجل يتوفر عليه البيك ..
والمبرمجون بكل اللغات يستخدمون خاصية هامة فيه هي خاصية مقاطعة التايمر0 .. (interruption timer0)
وفي الرابط التالي 8 دروس اساسية لكل مبتدئ مع فلوكود ومن بينها درس حول مقاطعة التايمر0 ..
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mzgwixwmrkj/Q_flow_fond.rar


----------



## mohamed labyad (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي زكي شاكر .............
في ما يخص الساعة الرقمية هل توجد الكرستال في اي جهاز الكتروني معين لاني لم اجد سوى 4mhz
واكتر


----------



## benchhida (21 يوليو 2010)

السالم عليك اخي زكي شاكر لك كل الفضل في ما تعلمته بواسطة الفلوكود وأنا شديد الرغبة في المزيد منك و اصراري على تخطي كل العراقل التي واجهتني بقلب شديد وروح تحب التعلم سأقدم لك ثمرة جهدي ونتائج مجهودك في تعليمي البرمجة حين اكمال مشروعي الاول وهو عبارة عن centrifigeuse مع مجسات بواسطة ضوء ir لمراقبة دوران المحرك امهلني بعض الوقت في ذلك . في ما مضى رأيت انا فلوكود سوى نسخته الثالثة او الرابعة و الخاص بالبيك لا يدعم cos. sin. log . fonction ......
أما flowcode الخاص ب avr او arm فهو يدعم cos. sin. log
ولكن ليس لدي programmateur لهذه الفئة أرجوا مدى بالمخطط ان كان لديك ويكون يعمل وقد وقع تجربته 
بحكم تجربتي البسيطة و بعونك قمت بزيادة بالتوالي capcité 100 micro farad 
و resistance 10k ما بين pin14 و pin4 وبذلك تخلصة من مشكلة كانت تأرقني حيث أن البيك في بداية التشغيل يقوم بأفعال ليست مبرمجة 
ولي طلب أخر أخي زكي كيف يمكن ربط البيك ب rs232 و lcd و max232 و16f628a لعرض كلمة بواسطة فلوكود 
تقبل من أخيك بنشهيدة كامل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## زكي شاكر (30 يوليو 2010)

benchhida قال:


> السالم عليك اخي زكي شاكر لك كل الفضل في ما تعلمته بواسطة الفلوكود وأنا شديد الرغبة في المزيد منك و اصراري على تخطي كل العراقل التي واجهتني بقلب شديد وروح تحب التعلم سأقدم لك ثمرة جهدي ونتائج مجهودك في تعليمي البرمجة حين اكمال مشروعي الاول وهو عبارة عن centrifigeuse مع مجسات بواسطة ضوء ir لمراقبة دوران المحرك امهلني بعض الوقت في ذلك . في ما مضى رأيت انا فلوكود سوى نسخته الثالثة او الرابعة و الخاص بالبيك لا يدعم cos. sin. log . fonction ......
> أما flowcode الخاص ب avr او arm فهو يدعم cos. sin. log
> ولكن ليس لدي programmateur لهذه الفئة أرجوا مدى بالمخطط ان كان لديك ويكون يعمل وقد وقع تجربته
> بحكم تجربتي البسيطة و بعونك قمت بزيادة بالتوالي capcité 100 micro farad
> ...


 وعليكم السلام أخي العزيز بنشهيدة ..
اعذرني أخي عالم avr غريب عني .. اما بخصوص فلوكود البيك فاخوك ان شاء الله دائما جاهز حسب المستطاع.
تحياتي لك


----------



## benchhida (2 أغسطس 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> وعليكم السلام أخي العزيز بنشهيدة ..
> اعذرني أخي عالم avr غريب عني .. اما بخصوص فلوكود البيك فاخوك ان شاء الله دائما جاهز حسب المستطاع.
> تحياتي لك


*************************
أستاذي العضيم و الله لقد تمكنت بفضلك وبفضل الله والاخوة من التعلم ومازلت أتعلم منكم 
شكرا على رحابة صدركم وأنتضر مني الجديد في تجاربي انشاء الله


----------



## سعدون لميتيد (3 أغسطس 2010)

جعل من يرد علي ان يرزق بالجنة خير من الدنيا وما فيها كراك فلوكود v4 وهذي اشياء سهلة مسويها بس ابغى الكراك عندي مشاريع ما ينفع مع الديومووووووو وشكرا .


----------



## سعدون لميتيد (3 أغسطس 2010)

وين احصل كراك v4 وشكرا .


----------



## benchhida (4 أغسطس 2010)

سعدون لميتيد قال:


> وين احصل كراك v4 وشكرا .


هذا ملف البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/pLVqrad_/Flowcode_PIC_D_ownload_V43763.html

وهذا الكراك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/rD8EgJwS/FlowCode4_Professional__KG.html

بالنسبة لتركيب الكراك توخى الحذر وقم بالخطوات التالية 
1 - تاكد من ان التاريخ اليوم والعام صحيح بجهازك 
2 - قم بلصق flowcoddll بمسار البرنامج 
3- اكتب وانتبه في الكتابة 
02A1RR-GJY6UA-DM8J8Z-WGZBA1-G3C7HZ
حين يطلب منك البرنامج المفتاح ملاحظة المفتاح متكون من ستة مقاطع وهذا المفتاح يوجد به خمسة اذا الاخير يترك فارغا
4 - حين فتح flowcod بعد تنصيبه اذهب الى s'enrigistrer - aide 
والرقم المطلوب تضعه حين فتح ملف الكراك 
flowcode4 profisional kg.exe


----------



## *tamer* (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور كتير استاذ زكي على الموضوع الجميل و الرائع و المفصل 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ahmad7002 (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسعد زهير (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في جهودكم في نشر العلم و المعرفة انا مستجد في استخدام البيك حيث تعلمت الفلوكود من خلال محاضراتكم وطورت نفسي فيه لكن عملت على v4 لكن واجهتني مشكلة حيث المشروع يعمل بشكل جيد في الفلوكود لكن عند عمل المحاكات مع البروتس احيانا ينفذ واحيانا لا ينفذ وعند برمجة البيك لايعمل بشكل صحيح حيث يعمل احيانا ولايعمل احيانا اخرى حيث تختفي البيانات في ال lcd او يعطي قراءات او رموز غير مفهومة ارجو توظيح السبب ان امكن رجاءا المشروع هو عبارة عن خمسة مفاتيح الاول يجعل عداد يعمل والثاني والثالث و الرابع يعطي زمن ايقاف كل مفتاح والخامس يقوم بتصفير العداد حيث يتم عرض الارقام كلها في ال lcd وبشكل مستمر:11:


----------



## اسعد زهير (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للمشروع الخاص بالمفاتيح الخمسة اعلاه عند اضافة ايقونة start الخاصة بشاشة العرض لكل call macro البرنامج يعمل بشكل صحيح لكن يتم عرض العدد الاول ثم يعرض الثاني بعد ان يمسح الاول وهكذا علما ان الشاشة المتوفرة لدي هي 20x4 كما اود ان اعرف كيف يتم ربط باقي اطراف data الى البيك ان امكن رجاءا ولكم منا جزيل الشكر وفقكم الله


----------



## زكي شاكر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي أسعد .. أهلا بك وبكل الاخوة الذين التحقوا بدورة فلوكود .. شكرا للجميع على الكلام الطيب
أخي .. حاول ان ترفق الملف الذي به مشاكل وان شاء الله تتيسر الامور .


----------



## ahmad_fc (4 سبتمبر 2010)

:12:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور حبيبي


----------



## اسعد زهير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارفق نسخة من البرنامج الخاص بتشغيل المفاتيح الخمسة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسعد زهير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج هو


----------



## زكي شاكر (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بما ان المشكل في المحاكاة كما ذكرت اعتقد من الضروري ان ترفق ملف بروتوس .. ومن الافضل ان تشرح سير البرنامج حتى نفهم ما ذا يطلب من البرنامج ان يقوم به واين الخلل.


----------



## اسعد زهير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارفق ملف البروتس الخاص بملف المفاتيح الخمسة سير البرنامج هو عند بدء التشغيل سوف يتم عرض ملاحظة times in ms ثم يتم الضغط على المفتاح الاول st بعدها يعمل tmro لتقليل التردد ثم يعمل عداد الذي هو بمثابة عداد زمن ms بعدها يتم استدعاء برنامج فرعي sw_1 فيه ثلاث مفاتيح كل مفتاح يؤدي الى فتح برنامج فرعي عند الضغط على المفتاح الثاني يتم تسجيل زمن الضغط على المفتاح وعرضه على الشاشة ويبقى معروض ويتكرر نفس العمل عند الضغط على المفتاح الثالث والرابع اما المفتاح الخامس فيقوم بتصفير العداد والبرنامج المرفقات ملف الفلوكود+ملف البروتس مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## زكي شاكر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اسعد زهير قال:


> السلام عليكم ارفق ملف البروتس الخاص بملف المفاتيح الخمسة سير البرنامج هو عند بدء التشغيل سوف يتم عرض ملاحظة times in ms ثم يتم الضغط على المفتاح الاول st بعدها يعمل tmro لتقليل التردد ثم يعمل عداد الذي هو بمثابة عداد زمن ms بعدها يتم استدعاء برنامج فرعي sw_1 فيه ثلاث مفاتيح كل مفتاح يؤدي الى فتح برنامج فرعي عند الضغط على المفتاح الثاني يتم تسجيل زمن الضغط على المفتاح وعرضه على الشاشة ويبقى معروض ويتكرر نفس العمل عند الضغط على المفتاح الثالث والرابع اما المفتاح الخامس فيقوم بتصفير العداد والبرنامج المرفقات ملف الفلوكود+ملف البروتس مع الشكر الجزيل


السلام عليكم ..
1/
بالمرفقات فولدر يضم 3 ملفات 
في الملف الاول تم التغلب على المشكل الاساسي الذي كان يمنع برنامجك بفلوكود من العمل وعلى بعض المشاكل في بروتوس.
في الثاني تم اضافة زمن تأخير 250 ميلي تانية بعد تعليمة / ماكرو تفعيل الشاشة لضمان استقرارها في الدائرة على ارض الواقع
في الثالث تم اضافة زمن تأخير بعد كل ضغطة على كل سويتش لضمان استقرار السويتش الحقيقي في الدائرة على ارض الواقع.
2/
لم أفهم ما ذا تعني ب :


> بعدها يعمل tmro لتقليل التردد


عموما مقاطعة التايمر0 التي وضعتها في برنامجك ناقصة ولا تعمل فهي زائدة ..وقد ألغيتها ولم يؤثر ذلك على البرنامج.
3/ في الدائرة الحقيقية وحتى يكون برنامجك متوافقا مع دائرتك :
- يمكن ان تضيف سويتش للتصفير على المدخل A4 كما فعلت في برنامج فلوكود وتستغني عن سويتش التصفير على المدخل mclr .. او تستخدم الاثنين . 
- إذا لم تستخدم A4 في الدائرة الحقيقية فيجب عليك توصيله بالارضي مباشرة او عبر مقاومة 10 كيلو ..ولا تتركه شاغرا .
- قيمة المكثفان C1 وC2 بالبيكو فاراد PF وليس بالميكروفاراد 
4/ إعدادات configure كانت بحاجة الى ضبط وقد تم ذلك.


----------



## اسعد زهير (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على حل المشكلة وتعبناك معانا يا استاذ كما ان tmro المستخدم اقصد به لتقليل سرعة العداد ولكني لم اكمله بعد لاني كنت اجرب عمل الدائرة كلما تقدمة بكتابة البرنامج شكرا جزيلا على ملاحظاتك القيمة ادامك الله وحفظك:84:


----------



## زكي شاكر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اسعد زهير قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على حل المشكلة وتعبناك معانا يا استاذ كما ان tmro المستخدم اقصد به لتقليل سرعة العداد ولكني لم اكمله بعد لاني كنت اجرب عمل الدائرة كلما تقدمة بكتابة البرنامج شكرا جزيلا على ملاحظاتك القيمة ادامك الله وحفظك:84:


 ما فيه تعب ولا اي شي أخي أسعد .. ارجو لك التوفيق مع برنامج فلوكود الرائع ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*تطبيقات مكملة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
متابعة لبعض التطبيقات التي يحبها الاخوة المبرمجون ..
1- توليد نغمة صوتية متواصلة
2- توليد نغمة صوتية متقطعة 
3- ماتريكس بسيط لتوضيح فكرة العمل .


----------



## م.حرجان (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك .. وتقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## زكي شاكر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وبارك فيك أخي الكريم .. تقبل تحياتي 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر جدا وبجد دا الموضوع اللى كنت بدور عليه


----------



## aliraqalhr (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل توجد دائرة الكترونية باستخدام المايكرو كونترولر اتمكن من خلالها الحصول على 11 ايعاز من لوحة المفاتيح بحيث اتمكن من تشغيل ريلي واحد من كل ايعاز - بحيث يعمل الريلي عند الضغط على زر معين ويتوقف عمل الريلي بمجرد ترك الزر - واشكر كل من يستطيع مساعدتي في ذلك


----------



## aliraqalhr (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز زكي شاكر
اتمنى ان ترد على سوالي
هل يمكن ان استخدم 11 ايعاز من لوحة المفاتيح لتشغيل 11 ريلي بحيث يعمل كل ريلي بمجرد الضغط على المفتاح المخصص له بشكل مستمر - ويتوقف الريلي بمجرد ايقاف الضغط على المفتاح - مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية - وكيف استطيع الاتصال بك


----------



## زكي شاكر (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن ان شاء الله*



aliraqalhr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز زكي شاكر
> اتمنى ان ترد على سوالي
> هل يمكن ان استخدم 11 ايعاز من لوحة المفاتيح لتشغيل 11 ريلي بحيث يعمل كل ريلي بمجرد الضغط على المفتاح المخصص له بشكل مستمر - ويتوقف الريلي بمجرد ايقاف الضغط على المفتاح - مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية - وكيف استطيع الاتصال بك


وعليكم السلام 
الاخ الكريم .. ممكن ان شاء الله . مشروعك مشابه تماما لاي تطبيق تحكم في تشغيل 11 ليد ( 11 leds) ب 11 مفتاح منفصلة او على طريقة الكيباد 
وبذلك فالمشروع ما هو الا تطبيق لدرسين او ثلاثة دروس فلوكود حسب الحالة :
1/ اذا كنت تريد ان تستخدم سويتشات منفصلة (مفاتيح):
تحتاج فقط ل:
الدرس الاول (تعلم طريقة برمجة مخارج البيك) + الدرس الثاني (تعلم برمجة مداخل مثل السويتشات )
2/ اذا كنت تريد ان تستخدم كيباد (Keypad):
تحتاج بالاضافة الى ما سبق من دروس ، الى درس الكيباد ..
كل هذه الدروس متوفرة بلائحة المرفقات بالرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f27.html
او في المشاركة التالية :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1540765-post154.html
إذا كنت قد نصبت برنامج فلوكود سواء الاصدار 3 او الاصدار4 يمكنك بكل يسر ان تنفذ مشروعك ..
وإذا كانت عندك بعض الاستفسارات فلا تتردد في طرحها هنا.
لكن إبدأ أولا برسم الدائرة ووضعها هنا حتى نتمكن من متابعة المشروع..


----------



## aliraqalhr (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aliraqalhr (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز زكي شاكر
اشكر لك ردك على سوالي المتعلق بامكانية استخدام 11 ايعاز بالمايكرو كونترولر لتشغيل 11 ريلي كل ريلي بايعاز منفصل من لوحة المفاتيح 0 الا انه لم يكن قصدي استخدام الكيباد 0 وانما اقصد استخدام نغنات المفاتيح (المبايل مثلا) في هذه الايعازات 0 الا انني قد اكون لم اوضح ذلك جيدا في صيغة سوالي السابق 0 اخي العزيز هل يمكن ذلك باستخدام نغمات لوحة المفاتيح
واشكر سعة صدرك
ودمتم0000


----------



## aliraqalhr (21 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم


----------



## زكي شاكر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام
اخي الكريم .. اذا كنت تقصد نغمات dtmf فلابد من وسيط تضعه بين الكيباد وبين المتحكم ..
هذا الوسيط ممكن ان يكون دائرة بعنصر الكتروني مثل mt8870 او غيره ..الذي يحول النغمة الى رقم تنائي (Binaire / Binary)
وإذا كنت تقصد شيئا آخر أرجو التوضيح .


----------



## aliraqalhr (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء الرد


----------



## aliraqalhr (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكر ياغالي - اعتقد ان هذا ما احتاجه - سوف ادرس الموضوع واذا واجهتني المشاكل سوف اتصل بك


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 سبتمبر 2010)

aliraqalhr قال:


> تشكر ياغالي - اعتقد ان هذا ما احتاجه - سوف ادرس الموضوع واذا واجهتني المشاكل سوف اتصل بك


شكرا لك اخي وان شاء الله أرد على كل استفساراتك على قدر المستطاع .


----------



## aliraqalhr (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد الطيب علي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وربنا يحفظك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mohidin (24 سبتمبر 2010)

تحية وبعد
شكرا على البرنامج ممكن التعامل معه بدون المعرفة بلغات البرمج مثل اسمبلي 
رجاء rapidshaer لايفتح ممكن التحميل على اخر وشكرا


----------



## mohidin (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شو القصة كمان zshare لايفتح ارفعهم على 4share وشكرا


----------



## زكي شاكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

aliraqalhr قال:


> السلام عليكم


 وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم


----------



## زكي شاكر (25 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد الطيب علي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وربنا يحفظك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام دكالي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك بكل الجهود الكريمة وانشا الله في ميزان حسسناتكم


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## زكي شاكر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mohidin قال:


> تحية وبعد
> شكرا على البرنامج ممكن التعامل معه بدون المعرفة بلغات البرمج مثل اسمبلي


لا شكر على واجب ..
ليس ضروريا المرور بالاسمبلي لتعلم البرمجة بفلوكود .. لكن التعرف على البيك الذي تريد برمجته ضرورية جدا..
نجد كل المعلومات عن البيك الذي نريد برمجته بالداتا شيت الخاصة به وبموقع الشركة المصنعة:
Microchip


----------



## زكي شاكر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mohidin قال:


> تحية وبعد
> شكرا على البرنامج ممكن التعامل معه بدون المعرفة بلغات البرمج مثل اسمبلي
> رجاء rapidshaer لايفتح ممكن التحميل على اخر وشكرا


 


هشام دكالي قال:


> شكرا


 


byby قال:


> الله يبارك بكل الجهود الكريمة وانشا الله في ميزان حسسناتكم


 


احمد الغنيمى احمد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور


لا شكر على واجب إخوتي الاعزاء .. أرجو أن تساهم دورة فلوكود في تيسير تعلم برمجة المتحكمات من نوع بيك او غيرها ..
تحياتي للجميع 
والله المستعان


----------



## gawed (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ملف البروتس تابع الدائره والبرنامج لكن الموقع لم يفتح


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد نفس هذا الدوائر بس ببرنامج البروتس


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ردو عليا هذا سيمناري


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد الدوائر با استخدام basic pro


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

program basic pro


----------



## nar.aliraq (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مطلوب من عندي برمجه عداد لحساب عدد زوار لمكان معين في اوقات معينه مع مراعاه عدد الخارجين 
حيث عند دخول شخص يقوم العدد باضافه واحد وعند خروج احد يقوم بطرح واحد 
يا ريت تساعدوني بفكره انشاء البرنامج


----------



## nar.aliraq (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مطلوب مني ايضا برنامج اخر للسيطره على المصباح من خلال نقطه تحكم واحده او سوتش واحد يتحكم في الاطفاء والاشتعال 
.
كدرت اسوي البرنامج لكن ب 2 سوتش واحد للاطفاء والاخر للتشغيل لكن هل من حل لجعل العمليتين بسوتش واحد 

مشكوره جهود الجميع


----------



## م.حرجان (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور عتى الموضوع القيم


----------



## Belkhatir adda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل الجاد في ميزان حسناتكم يوم اقيامة.


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

gawed قال:


> program basic pro


 آسف أخي .. لست ملما بلغات البيزك ..


م.حرجان قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع القيم


 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم شكرا لك 


belkhatir adda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل الجاد في ميزان حسناتكم يوم اقيامة.


 وجازاك أخي الكريم على شعورك الطيب ودعائك الجميل ..شكرا لك.


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

nar.aliraq قال:


> مطلوب من عندي برمجه عداد لحساب عدد زوار لمكان معين في اوقات معينه مع مراعاه عدد الخارجين
> حيث عند دخول شخص يقوم العدد باضافه واحد وعند خروج احد يقوم بطرح واحد
> يا ريت تساعدوني بفكره انشاء البرنامج


 


nar.aliraq قال:


> مطلوب مني ايضا برنامج اخر للسيطره على المصباح من خلال نقطه تحكم واحده او سوتش واحد يتحكم في الاطفاء والاشتعال
> كدرت اسوي البرنامج لكن ب 2 سوتش واحد للاطفاء والاخر للتشغيل لكن هل من حل لجعل العمليتين بسوتش واحد
> مشكوره جهود الجميع


 اختر ايهما تريد البدأ به وان شاء الله يحصل خير ..


----------



## هاني كريم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي اعضاء النادي ارجوا منكم اعطائي بعض التمارين او الشرح الكامل القابل للتحميل بشان برنامج الفلو كود 4pic ولكم الشكر.


----------



## زكي شاكر (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هاني كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي اعضاء النادي ارجوا منكم اعطائي بعض التمارين او الشرح الكامل القابل للتحميل بشان برنامج الفلو كود 4pic ولكم الشكر.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي هاني كريم
المسألة في غاية البساطة:
عندك 8 دروس بفلوكود 3 هنا:
دروس فلوكود 3
كلها صالحة لتعلم فلوكود 4
توجد اختلافات طفيفة في واجهة فلوكود 4 .. هنا شرح لاهم تلك الاختلافات :
Flowcode V4_Init
وإذا كنت ملما باللغة الفرنسية .. هنا درس مركز حول طريقة البرمجة بفلوكود 4:
*Flowcode V4 Tuto*​


----------



## dds.m.blal (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*قفل الكتروني برقم سري*

هدية للاخوة الكرام اول برمجة لي بعد شهر من التعرف على الميكرو كنترولر
برنامج " قفل الكتروني برقم سري" باستخدام pic16f877a وكيبادة وشاشة السي دي

ميزاته:
تستطيع استخدامه في قفل باب او خزنة او تشغيل اي جهاز بواسطة ادخال رقم سري
يمكن تخزين الرقم السري حتى في حال اطفاء الدارة
اعطاء مدة زمنية عند ادخال ثلاث محاولات خاطئة او يمكن اضافة جرس انذار عند عدد معين من المحاولات الخاطئة

ارجو ان تستفيدو منه وارجو ان لا يكون الموضوع مكرر


----------



## زكي شاكر (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله .. هدية رائعة مع اول مشاركة .. شكرا جزيلا لك ..
أتمنى ان يرفع الاخوة مشاريعهم بفلوكود كما فعلت أخي الكريم من أجل التشارك .
تحياتي..


----------



## zaheradidas (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اسف لدخولي المفاجئ الى موضوعكم ولم يتسنى لي مشاهدة الموضوع لكني احتاج المساعدة ولازلت جديدا في مجال المنتديات ومجال التصفح وما شابه وارجو المساعدة من الاخ ماجد عباس محمد او من الاخوة المشاركين طالما الموضوع عن المايكرو كنترولر احتاج الى مبرمجة تستطيع التعامل مع هذه الانواع من المايكرو كنترولر 
mc68hc11e1fn plcc 52 pin-mc68hc11k1cfn3 plcc 84 pin -mc68hc11k1cfu3 smd 80 pin 
وذلك في مجال سحب البرنامج من مايكروكنترولر مبرمج عندي سلفا وبرمجته الى اخر فارغ جديد لهذه الانواع الثلاثة من المايكروكنترولر طبعا عن طريق ادبتر فارجو من الاخوة المشاركين مساعدتي في اختيار المبرمجة المناسبة باعطائي اسم ورقم مبرمجة تقوم بهذا العمل او عدة اسماء يمكنني الاختيار بينها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Belkhatir adda (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اما بعد:
اخي شاكر؟
طرحت مشكلة لدي تتعلق بتقليد الذاكرة eprom 27c64 باستعمال Proteus 7.7 كما هو مبين في الشكل في المرفقات
ارجو منك ومن كل اخ لديه الخبرة الكافية في الالكترونيك الرقمية و برنامج Proteus ان يساعدني في انجاز هذا 
المشروع والذي اعتقد انه يفيد الطلبة والاستاذ على حد سواء.
و يتعلق المشروع بكيفية برمجة الذاكرة بطريقة يدوية مما يسمح للطلب بمعرفة مختلف القنوات BUS :
bus adress
bus data 
bus contol
والله لا يضيع اجر العاملين


----------



## زكي شاكر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اما بعد:
> اخي شاكر؟
> طرحت مشكلة لدي تتعلق بتقليد الذاكرة eprom 27c64 باستعمال Proteus 7.7 كما هو مبين في الشكل في المرفقات
> ارجو منك ومن كل اخ لديه الخبرة الكافية في الالكترونيك الرقمية و برنامج Proteus ان يساعدني في انجاز هذا
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أخي الكريم 
اعتقد ان ملفك باسم project4-eprom يفي بالغرض ان شاء الله ..
لكن يمكن اختصاره كما في الملف المرفق الذي قمت بإعداداه اليوم بعد اطلاعي على مشاركتك البارحة ..
حاول ان تطلع عليه حتى يكون أرضية للمناقشة، فهناك ما يقال حول هذا الموضوع (خصائص هذه الذاكرة ، محاكاة البرمجة ، محاكاة القراءة ، محاكاة مسح الذاكرة ... ) ..


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Belkhatir adda (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي شاكر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته:
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الالتفاتة الطيبة منكم لقراءة هذا الملف وشكرا جزيلا على الرد .
احيطكم علما ان المشكلة لدي هي في كيفية برمجة بعض الاوكتي octets او bytes لكي يتسنى لنا مشاهدة بالعين المجردة الbyte على data bus باستعمال القواطع والعنوان المناسب على adress bus باستعمال القواطع البسيطة 
كما تمكننا القواطع ذهاب و اياب من معرفة حالة الذكرة :
_القراءة
_الكتابة
_التاكد من الكتابة
_المسح
واحيطكم علما انني وصلت مخرج المذبذب الى جهاز راسم الاهتزاز وحصلت على نبضة سالبة ارجو ان تتاكد من هذه 
الاشارة هل هي كافية وهل المذبذب شغال .
ارجو ان تفدني ولو بشرح مبسط يمكنني من تشغيل الدارة التي في المرفقات
وشكرا لك ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زكي شاكر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> اخي شاكر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته:
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الالتفاتة الطيبة منكم لقراءة هذا الملف وشكرا جزيلا على الرد .
> احيطكم علما ان المشكلة لدي هي في كيفية برمجة بعض الاوكتي octets او bytes لكي يتسنى لنا مشاهدة بالعين المجردة الbyte على data bus باستعمال القواطع والعنوان المناسب على adress bus باستعمال القواطع البسيطة
> كما تمكننا القواطع ذهاب و اياب من معرفة حالة الذكرة :
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم .. لتوليد نبضة البرمجة السالبة نفضل استخدام وحيد الاستقرار (monostable) بدل المذبذب .. لان وحيد الاستقرار يولد نبضة وحيدة على خرجه، بصرف النظر عن زمن الضغط على مفتاح التشغيل ، طال ام قصر .
في الملف الاول المرفق دائرة وحيد الاستقرار + مقطع فيديو + دائرة محاكاة .
زمن النبضة تتحكم فيه قيم المكثف والمقاومة الموصولة به .
في الملف المرفق الثاني دائرة المشروع + دائرة المحاكاة على بروتوس 7.7.2 + مقطع فيديو يستعرض المراحل الثلاث:
- مرحلة البرمجة
-مرحلة التحقق
-مرحلة القراءة (الاستخدام) 
المثال : تخزين الرقم 01010101 (Bus de datas)
في العنوان الاول :0000000000001 (Bus d'adresses)
طبعا هذه المراحل حسب فهمي لداتا شيت القطعة 27C64
اتمنى ان يكون هذا الفهم صحيحا حتى يساهم في توضيح بعض جوانب استخدام هذا النوع من الذاكرات ..
تذكير :
يتم مسح محتوى الذاكرة الحقيقية 27C64 ليس كهربائا ولكن بتسليط أشعة فوق بنفسجية(UV) عليها من الفتحة الزجاجية المخصصة لهذا الغرض ..


----------



## زكي شاكر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

زكي شاكر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم .. لتوليد نبضة البرمجة السالبة نفضل استخدام وحيد الاستقرار (monostable) بدل المذبذب .. لان وحيد الاستقرار يولد نبضة وحيدة على خرجه، بصرف النظر عن زمن الضغط على مفتاح التشغيل ، طال ام قصر .
> في الملف الاول المرفق دائرة وحيد الاستقرار + مقطع فيديو + دائرة محاكاة .
> زمن النبضة تتحكم فيه قيم المكثف والمقاومة الموصولة به .
> ...


يمكن تعويض مفاتيح اختيار العناوين بعدادين مثل 4040 او غيرهما .. لبرمجة يدوية أكثر يسرا كما في المرفقات :


----------



## Belkhatir adda (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخي شاكر
جزاكم الله كل خير ورحم الله الوالدين اللذان صهرا على تعليمك 
ندعو لك رضاء الوالدين في الدنيا و الاخرة
الى اللقاء بعد المحكات للذاكرة 27c64


----------



## زكي شاكر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام
 ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألف شكر أخي العزيزعلى الدعاء الجميل ..
*"وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً"*
*(الإسراء24)*
 متنمياتي لك بالتوفيق 
تحياتي للجميع 
والله المستعان ..​


----------



## Belkhatir adda (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان تجدكم هذه الرسالة في تمام الصحة ؤالعافية ومن لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم بالاسئلة و ان يستمر 
هذا التعاون المثمر وان يجمعنا الله مع الصدقين و الشهداء و الصالحين .وارجو منكم في الاخير تقليد الدارة في المرفقات
و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Belkhatir adda (18 ديسمبر 2010)

:5:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته اما بعد:
تم باذن الله تنزيل الملفات التي بعثتموها لي وتمت عملية المحاكات بنجاح و يمكنني الان ان ابرمج فيها ما اريد.
اخي شاكر بمناسبة هذه الايام الفضيلة اتمنى لكم رضاء الوالدين علما ان رضاء الوالدين من رصاء الله اتمنى لكم 
رضاء الله.
في الاخير اخي شاكر احيطكم علما انني انجزت الكثير من هذه الدوائر الالكترونية باستعمال PIC16F84 لكن لا
اعرف كيفية الحصول على المف file.exe. ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني بمراحل الحصول على eprom.exe 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم: بلختير عدة


----------



## زكي شاكر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> :5:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته اما بعد:
> تم باذن الله تنزيل الملفات التي بعثتموها لي وتمت عملية المحاكات بنجاح و يمكنني الان ان ابرمج فيها ما اريد.
> اخي شاكر بمناسبة هذه الايام الفضيلة اتمنى لكم رضاء الوالدين علما ان رضاء الوالدين من رصاء الله اتمنى لكم
> رضاء الله.
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
نعم أخي بلختير .. رضى الوالدين من رضى الله رحمهما الله وغفر لي ولهما وللمسلمين كافة ..
الحمد واللشكر لله أخي انك توصلت لتحقيق هدفك ..
وبخصوص هذه الفقرة : 


> في الاخير اخي شاكر احيطكم علما انني انجزت الكثير من هذه الدوائر الالكترونية باستعمال PIC16F84 لكن لا
> اعرف كيفية الحصول على المف file.exe. ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدوني بمراحل الحصول على eprom.exe


ارجو ان توضح لي ما هو المقصود ؟ هل دوائر فلوكود ام غيرها .. وهل تقصد طريقة الحصول على ملف Hex عن طريق البرمجة بفلوكود ام شيئا آخر ؟
في انتظارك ..


----------



## amsaad (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل زكى شاكر 
أدام الله عزك و نفعنا بعلمك و اشكرك حقا على هذا الجهد المذهل الذي بذلتموه من أجل شرح الفلوكود 
و بحكم انني مستجد في التعامل مع الميكروكنترولر فاود شكرك و كل من شارك في توسيع دائرة الشرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع
و في الواقع كنت متخوفا سابقا من فكرة استخدام الميكروكنترولر في الدوائر التي اقوم على عملها بسبب استخدام لغة السي او الاسمبلي فيه لأنني لا أعرف عنهما شيئا أو بالأحرى أجدهما صعبتين على شيئا ما 
و لكن برنامج الفلوكود و بعد أن تابعت الشروح الخاصة به في المنتدى ففد شجعتموني على التعامل مع الميكروكنترولر 
و لكن أود أن اسأل سؤال هل من الممكن تحويل ملف الهيكس أو السي أو ال أيه أس إم إلى ملف فلوكود للتعديل على ملف تم انشاؤه سابقا؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زكي شاكر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

amsaad قال:


> أخى الفاضل زكى شاكر
> أدام الله عزك و نفعنا بعلمك و اشكرك حقا على هذا الجهد المذهل الذي بذلتموه من أجل شرح الفلوكود
> و بحكم انني مستجد في التعامل مع الميكروكنترولر فاود شكرك و كل من شارك في توسيع دائرة الشرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع
> و في الواقع كنت متخوفا سابقا من فكرة استخدام الميكروكنترولر في الدوائر التي اقوم على عملها بسبب استخدام لغة السي او الاسمبلي فيه لأنني لا أعرف عنهما شيئا أو بالأحرى أجدهما صعبتين على شيئا ما
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على كلامك الطيب والحمد لله ان الدورة شجعتك على البرمجة وجعلت الامور تبدو أمامك واضحة .. 
بخصوص تحويل الهيكسا الى فلوشارت بفلوكود او الى لغة اخرى مثل السي او البيزك .. اظن ان هذا غير متوفر حاليا ..
حسب علمي الممكن حاليا هو تحويل Hex الى asm ببرنامج خاص ..للاسف لا أذكر اسمه وأتمنى ممن يعرفه ان يدلك عليه..
أرجو لك التوفيق .


----------



## Belkhatir adda (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الوحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته استاذنا الفاضل.
اقصد من سؤالي بeprom.exe الملف الذي يشرح طريقة المحاكات الذي بعثته لي في الملفات المرفقة
27c64


----------



## amsaad (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل زكى شاكر 
اشكرك على الرد السريع و الاهتمام و ما قلته سابقا ليس مدحا و لكنه حقا علينا تجاهك 
بارك الله فيك و نفع بك و اعزك
و بالنسبة للبرنامج الذي يحول hex إلى asm فأنا أعلم أن برنامج IC-PROG يفعل ذلك
و بالنسبه للتحويل الى ملف فلوكود فأعتقد أننى سأعمل على اتقانه أولا و اثناء ذلك و مع البحث قد نجد ما يفيدنا في مجال التحويل الى الفلوكود 
و اكرر شكري لك


----------



## زكي شاكر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم .. 
قمت بالبحث عن البرنامج المقصود فوجدته: Real Pic Simulator 
برنامج رائع لتحويل الهيكس الى اسمبلي وكذلك للمحاكاة ..
اتمنى لك التوفيق في رحلة تعلم البرمجة بفلوكود ..
 فلوكد برنامج قوي وممتع وفي تطور مستمر.
تحياتي لك ولكل من اهتم بهذه الدورة ..
أرجو من الله ان يكون ما تقدم 
علما نافعا وأن يجازي خير الجزاء
 كل من ساهم في نجاحه ..
والله المستعان.


زكي شاكر​


----------



## amsaad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل زكي شاكر
أخجلتني حقا بسرعة ردودك و اهتمامك و لو كان بيدى لأعطيتك عشرة أوسمة
و ليس وساما واحدا ... اخي الحبيب جاري التنزيل و الاختبار 
و جزاك الله كل خير فقد شوقتي للابحار في عالم
الميكروكنترولر بعدما كنت اخشاه
و حقا ما قلت ...
الله المستعان


----------



## Belkhatir adda (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الى الاخوة اهل الاختصاص في برنامج proteus V7.7sp2 و في البرمجة
سؤالي هو: بعد انجاز مشروع ما في proteus و بعد المحاكات نحصل على ملف يسمى file.dsn 
اريد تحويل هذا الملف الى ملف يسمى file.exe 
ارجو من الاخ شاكر وهو الذي بعث لي هذا النوع من الملفات (مثال eprom27C64.exe 
ومن كل واحد يستطيع مساعدتي على عملية conversion التحويل
و الله
في عون العبد ما دام
العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## Belkhatir adda (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الى الاخوة اهل الاختصاص في برنامج proteus V7.7sp2 و في البرمجة
سؤالي هو: بعد انجاز مشروع ما في proteus و بعد المحاكات نحصل على ملف يسمى file.dsn 
اريد تحويل هذا الملف الى ملف يسمى file.exe 
ارجو من الاخ شاكر وهو الذي بعث لي هذا النوع من الملفات (مثال eprom27C64.exe 
ومن كل واحد يستطيع مساعدتي على عملية conversion التحويل
و الله
في عون العبد ما دام
العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## زكي شاكر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> الى الاخوة اهل الاختصاص في برنامج proteus V7.7sp2 و في البرمجة
> سؤالي هو: بعد انجاز مشروع ما في proteus و بعد المحاكات نحصل على ملف يسمى file.dsn
> اريد تحويل هذا الملف الى ملف يسمى file.exe
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اخي بلختير .. لا أدري ان كان ممكنا تحويل ملف بروتوس بامتداد dsn الى ملف بامتداد exe ..
وحتى إذا كان فلا علم لي بطريقة القيام بمثل تلك التحويلات ..
اتمنى ان يفيدك من له دراية بالموضوع ..


----------



## Belkhatir adda (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي شاكر واستاذنا الفاضل اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
انت صاحب الفضل علينا في هذا المجال حيث انت من بعثت لي الملف بامتداد.exe و الدليل انظر الملف في المرفقات.
كما احيطكم علما انني سالت اهل الاختصاص في الاعلام الالي قالوا لي يوجد في البرنامج امرexport import 
يمكنك الغرض لكن حاولت وبدون جدوى حصلت فقط على ملف بامتداد.pdf


----------



## Belkhatir adda (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي شاكر واستاذنا الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
انت صاحب الفضل علينا في هذا المجال حيث انت من بعثت لي الملف بامتداد.exe و الدليل انظر الملف في المرفقات.
كما احيطكم علما انني سالت اهل الاختصاص في الاعلام الالي قالوا لي يوجد في البرنامج امرexport import 
يمكنك الغرض لكن حاولت وبدون جدوى حصلت فقط على ملف بامتداد.pdf


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> اخي شاكر واستاذنا الفاضل اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
> انت صاحب الفضل علينا في هذا المجال حيث انت من بعثت لي الملف بامتداد.exe و الدليل انظر الملف في المرفقات.
> كما احيطكم علما انني سالت اهل الاختصاص في الاعلام الالي قالوا لي يوجد في البرنامج امرexport import
> يمكنك الغرض لكن حاولت وبدون جدوى حصلت فقط على ملف بامتداد.pdf


 


Belkhatir adda قال:


> اخي شاكر واستاذنا الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
> انت صاحب الفضل علينا في هذا المجال حيث انت من بعثت لي الملف بامتداد.exe و الدليل انظر الملف في المرفقات.
> كما احيطكم علما انني سالت اهل الاختصاص في الاعلام الالي قالوا لي يوجد في البرنامج امرexport import
> يمكنك الغرض لكن حاولت وبدون جدوى حصلت فقط على ملف بامتداد.pdf


 
اخي الكريم .. الفضل كله لله .
تفضل هنا صور الملفات التي ارفقتها قي مشاركتك :
windows-1256''monostable






windows-1256__27c64_2_2





أرجو ان تدلني على الملف المقصود ..


----------



## Belkhatir adda (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
يا استاذنا الفاضل اقصد الملفات التالية:
27C64Free flashBack Player 
mon Free FlashBack Player 
احيطكم علما عند فتح الملف windows.rar اجد 27C64.EXE وهذا هوسؤالي.

ودمتم في رعاية الله
*


----------



## زكي شاكر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Belkhatir adda قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته*
> *يا استاذنا الفاضل اقصد الملفات التالية:*
> *27C64Free flashBack Player *
> *mon Free FlashBack Player *
> ...


 السلام عليكم
أخيرا فهمنا المطلوب .. يعني لو حددت لي من البداية الملف بالاسم 
*27C64Free flashBack Player *
كنت فهمت ورديت عليك بدون ان أعطلك ..
ماعلينا ..
مثل هذ الملفات انفذها ببرنامج خاص باقتناص ما يجري في سطح المكتب للكومبيوتر وذلك من أجل عرض اي مادة تعليمية على شكل فيديو ..
العملية بالفرنسية تسمى : capture d'ecran
اسمه :
BB FlashBack 
ويوجد غيره مثل : camtasia و snagit وغيرها ..
تجده وغيره بسهولة في النت وكذلك طريقة استخدامه ..
وبالتوفيق ..


----------



## Belkhatir adda (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يرضى عليك يا استاذنا الفاضل وبلغة الجزائريين الله يرضي عليك الشوابين.


----------



## زكي شاكر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

belkhatir adda قال:


> الله يرضى عليك يا استاذنا الفاضل وبلغة الجزائريين الله يرضي عليك الشوابين.


 بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز بلختير عدة .
شكرا لك .
من المغرب تقبل مني اجمل التحيات
أرجو لك التوفيق في الدراسة والالكترونيات وفي الحياة ..
وإلى اللقاء ان شاء الله..


----------



## Belkhatir adda (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يجمعنا معا في جنة الفردوس مع الانبياء والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اؤلائك
رفيق.


من الاخ بلختير عدة الى الاخ زكي شاكر


----------



## lol666 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء مساعدتي في جمع بعض المعلومات عن المشروع الذي طلب مني تنفيذه ببرنامج الفلوكود وهو ربط موتور يدور بأتجاه المقاومه الضوئيه الاعلى (يعني مقاومتين ضوئيه مختلفة القيم والموتور في الوسط يدور بأتجاه الاعلى)ارجو ان يكون واضح الشرح...................


----------



## lol666 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

:59:?


----------



## زكي شاكر (29 ديسمبر 2010)

lol666 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء مساعدتي في جمع بعض المعلومات عن المشروع الذي طلب مني تنفيذه ببرنامج الفلوكود وهو ربط موتور يدور بأتجاه المقاومه الضوئيه الاعلى (يعني مقاومتين ضوئيه مختلفة القيم والموتور في الوسط يدور بأتجاه الاعلى)ارجو ان يكون واضح الشرح...................


 


lol666 قال:


> :59:?


 السلام عليكم
ربما لو ترفق رسما للدائرة نفهم المطلوب ؟؟


----------



## زكي شاكر (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*تطبيقات تعليمية بسيطة*

1- استخدام كيباد لادخال أكثر من رقم 
2- برمجة ذاكرة eeprom البيك الداخلية 
3- GLCD


----------



## alforat-elc (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## lol666 (1 يناير 2011)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رجب صالح 

 
_السلام عليكم 
بالله مساعدة_
وعليكم السلام ..
أخي مستعد بإذن الله لمساعدتك والدورة أصلا الهدف منها مساعدة المبتدئين مع برمجة الميكروكونترولر .. 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رجب صالح 

 
_السلام عليكم 
عندي مشروع وهو عبارة عن خلية شمسية تتبع مصدر الشمس 
محتويات المشروع عبارة عن مقاومات ضوئية و محرك dc stepper motor 
انا وجدت كيفية التحكم في المحرك وهو عن طريق فلوكود 4 لكن ما نوع البيك الذي سوف يقوم بهذه العملية 
بحيث تتحرك الخلية في اتجاه الاكثر ضوء من الاخر الى ان يتساوى تقريبا الجهد ما بين المقاوميت الضوئيتني 
اذا ما هو نوع البيك المستخدم لهذه العملية_

كثير من انواع البيك تتوفر على مبدل أنالوج / ديجيتال لكن أشهرها عند كثيرين هو PIC16F877A
فهو يتوفر على مجموعة من المداخل الانالوج كما انه يتوفر على أطراف خرج/دخل بعدد كبير يسمج بإضافة أجهزة كثيرة في نفس الوقت مثل المحركات والليدات والعارضات بحسب الرغبة ومتطلبات كل مشروع..

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رجب صالح 

 
_هل يجود مقاومة ضوئية في فلوكود وكيفية تحويل الجهد الناتج منها الى البيك يعني من انالوك الى ديجيتل _

نعم يوجد وقد وضعت مشاركة خاصة بهذا الجانب في بداية هذه الدورة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/post1182319-13.html
عد اليها وستجد ملفا مرفقا بالنسخة 3 من فلوكود ..
يمكنك طبعا فتح الملف بالنسخة الرابعة وها هي صورة التطبيق بالرابعة :






وهذه الدائرة المناسبة (اضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها) :



وبالنسبة لوجود مقاومة ضوئية في فلوكود .. اعلم اخي ان المقاومة الضوئية ما هي الا مقاومة متغيرة مثل اي مقاومة متغيرة عادية ..
هنا توضيح (اضغط لتكبير الصورة):



وفلوكود يتعامل فقط مع الجهد الانالوج كيفما كان مصدره سواء مقاومة عادية او ضوئية او غيرذلك ، لا مشكل إذن من هذه الناحية..
هذا وبإمكانك توصيل عدة مقاومات متغيرة او ضوئية الى المداخل الانالوج للبيك ..
حاول أخي ان تدرس جوانب الموضوع في الرابط السابق (هنا) ثم تعود لوضع أسئلة حول مشروعك انطلاقا مما سبق ..وان شاء الله يقدرني على مساعدتك ..
السلام عليكم 
اتمنى لكم سنة خير ونجاح دائم في هذا البرنامج الروعه(فلوكود) كما اتمنى مساعدتي ايضا
مشروعي يشبه هذا المشروع ولاكن بفلوكود v3اي يكون موتور ومقاومتين ضوئيه فقط 
ومنفذ ايضا بالبروتوس
و مشكووووووووووورين مقدما


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله في كل من ساهم في نشر العلم الصحيح


----------



## م رشدي حموده (1 يناير 2011)

جميل ورااائع الف شكر


----------



## م رشدي حموده (2 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر ولن نوفيك حقك على تعبك ومجهودك .............. تحيااااتي

:59:​


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## مهندس حاسباتي (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في هندسة الحاسب وعندي mini project بخصوص heart rate sensor وقمت باستخدام الفلوكود لعمل البرنامج الخاص به , وبما اني جديد على البرمجة باستخدام الفلوكود فياريت اي احد يقدر يفيدني ويشرحلي كيفية استخدام interrupt TMR0 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايدوارمودي (8 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك ياغالى


----------



## samirsam (14 يناير 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## |الكوبرا| (14 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله كليك يا اخي زكي شكر
انا عندي مشروع تخرج ارجو المساعدة
كيف ربط الميزان الصغير الى الحاسب عن طريق السريال بورت:11:


----------



## |الكوبرا| (19 يناير 2011)

يا اهل العلم يا شباب العربي ارجوكم اريد مساعدة عندي مشروع تخرج كيف ربط الميزان (حساس الوزن)الى الحاسب
انا عرف اني يجب استخدام متحكم لكي يتم توصيل المعطيات الى السريل بورت المتحكم يستخدم لتحويل هذه الجهود المطبق على الميزان الى مهطيات ليتم قراءته من خلال برنامج الدالفي اريد مساعدة ولو بقليل


----------



## lascr-com (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## nader fawzy (5 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## nader fawzy (5 فبراير 2011)

هل ممكن عمل برنامج ينفع للمصعد 8 طابق عن طريق pic


----------



## Belkhatir adda (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعذروني عن هذا الغياب الطويل عن منتدى المهندسين لانني اتابع باهتمام بالغ ماذا يحدث في الوطن العربي؟
هل هي فعلا ارادة الشعوب العربية للتحرر من هذه الانظمة البائدة الفرعونية المتسلطة على رقابنا والكاتمة لانفسنا؟
ام هس علامة من علامات الساعة الصغرى.
نرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يحرر هذه الامة من فراعنة العصر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته


----------



## Belkhatir adda (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اما بعد:
الى الاستاذ الفاضل شاكر
احيطكم علما انني لم استعمل من قبل برنامج فلاوكود و بعد تثبيته على الجهاز رغبت في كتابة برنامجين في نفس النافذة
الا انني عندما توجهت الى قائمة نافذة windows وجدت كل الاوامر خاملة الا الامر principal فماذا افعل؟


----------



## m.jakry (22 فبراير 2011)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم .... 
استاذنا العزيز .. 

مشروعي هو : propller display using (pic16f84a) programmed by Flowcode 
البرنامج الذي اود برمجته هو كتابة حروف او رموز على ذراع من الليدات يدور عن طريق موتور بسرعه عاليه . 
لكن في البدايه احاول عمل برنامج بسيط مثل الفلاشيرز على الليدات و ذلك لأختبار الدائرة 
فايل الفلوكود و البروتيس لدائرة الفلاشيرز مرفق مع الرد.
اما الصوره فهي صورة الدائرة التي عملتها هاردوير( طبعا مع اضافة مع كل ليد مقاومة بقيمة 220 اوم) انظر الصورة المرفقة ...
المشاكل التي اواجهها هي التاليه : 
1- عند تشغيل السوتش المفترض في البرنامج ان تطفئ الليدات بعد ديلي ثانيه و لكن الليدات تضعف بدل ان تطفى( في الهارد وير فقط ).. في برنامج البروتيس تعمل بشكل طبيعي 
2- عندما يكون السوتش مفتوحا تكون القيمه الداخلة للدائرة هي 0.45 v 
المفترض ان يكون v-out =0 
3- في برنامج البروتيس لاحظ ربطت الليدات بدون مقاومات لانه عند ربطي للمقاومه لا يعمل الليد ؟؟
مع الشكر و التقدير 


مشاهدة المرفق flasher.rar


----------



## Belkhatir adda (27 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اما بعد:
الى الاستاذ الفاضل شاكر
احيطكم علما انني لم استعمل من قبل برنامج فلاوكود و بعد تثبيته على الجهاز رغبت في كتابة برنامجين في نفس النافذة
الا انني عندما توجهت الى قائمة نافذة windows وجدت كل الاوامر خاملة الا الامر principal فماذا افعل؟*​


----------



## ثنائي التميز (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا خوي من زمان ادور على كذا مواضيع


----------



## Belkhatir adda (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عيكم
ارجو ان تدلوني على الاخ زكي شاكر صاحب الفضل علينا
و اتمنى ان يكون في تمام الصحة و العافية


----------



## Belkhatir adda (8 مارس 2011)

*هل ممكن عمل برنامج ينفع للمصعد 8 طابق عن طريق **
pic
اي pic تقصد؟
طبعا يمكنك استعمال الpic الذي يحتوي عدد المداخل و المخارج مساوي لعدد المداخل و المخارج في النظام و على
ذكرة كافية لتخزين البرنامج
والسلام عليك و رحمة الله
*


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (11 مارس 2011)

بصراحه الموضوع دا جااااامد ومحتاج تركيز واهتمام


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (11 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور جدا


----------



## abdouvitch (26 مارس 2011)

أريد إخواني برنامج صفارة إنذار للمدرسة flowcode وشكرا


----------



## sunxing22 (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل ممكن ان توضح الفكرة الذي تريدها عن الانذار

وشكرا


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

دي حاجة كبيرة عليا لازم ابدا من البداية اخوي ولو تكرمت تنصحنا بايش ابدا اتمنى الرد باسرع وقت لان الوقت من الذهب وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما ورزقا 

اقصد من فين ابدا لاني تايه في البرمجة قريت وطلعت كتير لاكن مافي فايدة مافي من البداية


----------



## skynet (13 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز


----------



## عليوى بن عامر (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله كل خير على الموضوع القيم 
الرجاء المساعدة في المشكل التالي و عدم امكانية توليد ملف التنفيذ للبيك من نوع hex 
و لقد ارفقت صورة توضيحية للمشكل في المرفقات 
و شكرا





<script src='http://imageshack.us/shareable/?i=62590596.jpg&s=18&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## nabilhams (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهود عظيم ورائع وانا باحتياج فعلا الي مصمم ومبرمج ميكروكنتروللر لوحدات التحكم في المصاعد


----------



## nabel2001 (14 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك .. وتقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## احمد حسني المهندس (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو منكم الرد علي طلبي اريد دائرة بسيطة لتشغيل برشلس موتور وطريقة لتشغيل موتور الهارد دسك ارجو التكرم باجابة طلبي


----------



## حسام الغزالي (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم........ ان كل ماموجود عن الفلوكود هي مجرد اوليات وتكرر في جميع المواقع رجاءً هل هناك كتاب معين يهتم بأدق التفاصيل عن الفلوكود اعطوني اسمالكتاب واين استطيع ان احصل عليه .....شكرا


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

سلمت اناملك


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Sal_Emma (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
انا من المهتمين ببرمجة المايكروكونترولر
أحب أن أسمع رأيكم بشأن الانتقال للنسخة الرابعة أم ابقى عند النسخة الثالثة
مشكوريييييين


----------



## ahmed460261 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عتيكم اخي واستاذي العزيز زكي شاكر قمت بكتابة برنامج لقياس تردد مصدر الكهرباء مثل مولدة وهذا طبعا من فظلكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولكن ياخي عندما جربته في ارض الواقع لم احصل على نتيجة ارجو ياخي ان تفحص البرامج وتبين خطئ اجرك الله انتظر الرد بفارغ صبر
http://www.4shared.com/file/_XOCLNeU/Hertez_meter.html
اخي العزيز احاول صنع دائرة لقياس تردد لحد 10 كيلو هرتز وبتحسس 0.1 هرتز عن طريف توليد تردد داخلي 
pwm
ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية تركيب تردد دخول مع تردد توليد داخلي معلومة عرض نبظة ومعرفة عددهذه نبظات لقيس عرض نبظة الداخلة ارجوا مساعدتي في هذا ولكم جزيل شكر ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## hammada24934 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور علىالموضوع المفيد


----------



## ahmed460261 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الاعزاء لاادري لماذا لايوجد رد لرسالتي السابقة ارجوكم انتظر رد منكم اجركم الله


----------



## adoration (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : ممكن اعرف طريقة توصيل اكتر من ميكروكنترولر مع بعض لان بحثت عنها كتير و لو اجدها وشكرااا


----------



## COUCOU0305 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا وقبل كل شئ أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأرجو من الله أن يثبت خطاك ويجعلها في ميزان أعمالك .أخي زكي لي رجاء عندك هل تتكرم وتعيد رفع الجزء الثاني من برنامج Flowcode V3 وهو الخاص بجعل النسخة كاملة وليست ديمو .وختام لك مني أحلى التحايا


----------



## marouenov (22 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله يا خويا مشكوووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي.


----------



## a.alshiekhly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عاااشت ايدك ياخوي


----------



## salahtop (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ممكن مساعدتي بعمل ساعة بعارضة سباعية تعمل كالتالي تعطيني صوت مع كل وقت مثلا الساعة 3 تعطيني ثلاثة نغمات الساعة الرابعة اربع نغمات او(bazzer) وهكذا على كل راس ساعة واكون شاكرا لكل من يساعدني اتمنى ان تكون الدائرة بالبروتس والفلوكود


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
كنت بحاجة له
شكرا جزيلا
دمت تألقا ^_^


----------



## Sal_Emma (11 يناير 2012)

عمل رائع وشرح وافي

مشكور


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (17 يناير 2012)

احسنت اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bbilel (9 فبراير 2012)

لم أجد طريقة لشكرك أخي
بارك الله فيك و طيٌب أنفاسك


----------



## othmanki (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng nb (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين ....... لكن الملف التكملة مش موجود .... ياترى الاقيه فيه بعد اذنكم ... انا مبتدأ فى الموضوع ياريت حد يوجهنى الموضوع جديد عليه و لابد ان اتعلمه لعمل مشروع . ياريت الشرح بالعربى


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (18 فبراير 2012)

بعد مرور عام على استخدام البرنامج
فعلا مميز
الف شكر للقائمين على المجهود
..........
واي حد من فلسطين قريب مني مستعد اشوفه واعلمه عليه


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (18 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (18 مارس 2012)

تسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 مارس 2012)

الاخ الكريم انا ابحث عن دائرة سهله يمكن تنفيذها لقياس الرطوبة النسبيه واكون شاكر لك جدا اذا ساعدتنى فى ذلك


----------



## m.s.h-m.s.h (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس : ممكن طريقة عمل برمجة للمايكروكنترولر لدائرة سوتش on off وأستشعار الوضع لدائرة هل هي on او off 
طبعاً الدائرة هي دائرة سوتش تعمل برسائل الsms باستخدام شبكة GSM
شاكر لك تعاونك
نوع المايكروا(628) f16


----------



## oukka (27 أبريل 2012)

اخواني اريد ان احسب سرعة المحرك و ان اعرضها على ال lcd هده هى الدارة ساعدوني ارجوكم


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بالليل الداعري (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
حياك الله 
وتسلم على الموضوع
اشتي اسئلك ايش من برنامج نستعمل لبرمجة القطعة الالكترونية voice chipe


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## neno 2012 (22 يوليو 2012)

طيب ممكن مساعدة لوسمحتوا ضروري جدا اريد برنامج لنفس المشروع بس الرقم السري مكون من عشرة ارقام ببرنامج مايكرو سي


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الجهود الكبيره


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مهدي البريهي (4 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
هل ممكن نسخ برنامج من الميكرو الى اخر جديد ....كيف


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله للأخ زكي شاكر على المجهود الكبير وكل من ساهم في شرح هذا البرنامج


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## sabir901 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

تحياتي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## reda.sat (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارجو منك المزيد تحياتي*

شكرا thanks:6:


----------



## Belkhatir adda (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله :لدي مشكل فى تقليد عداد الاتزامنى تنازلى بدورة غير كاملة باستعمال القلابت (flip-flop J K).
مثال عداد بترديد 12
ِ decompteur asynchrone modulo 12 en utilisant les bascules j k que je peux simuler avec proteus 7.7
شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Belkhatir adda (31 أكتوبر 2012)

عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و انتم بخير.
هل من اجابة على سؤالى والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
يا اهل الخير و يا محسنين.


----------



## whng71 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

لله يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## ibrahim iraq (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Emperor.ye (30 يناير 2013)

*رد: Lcd .. عداد إلكتروني*

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## طه عمارة (8 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## low voice (11 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اني برنامجي للتحكم بدرجه الحراره بلغه c واريد مساعدات في ذلك هل ساجد من يساعدني.


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية مشكورين


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: Lcd .. عداد إلكتروني*

شكرااااااااااااايامهندس


----------



## nosferatu (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Belkhatir adda (1 يونيو 2013)

الى السيد زاكى
ارجو منك و من كل من لديه معلومات حول هذا المشكل ان يفيدني في اقرب الاجال.
ويتمثل المشكل في :-برنامج فلوكود و برنامج بروتيس توقفا عن العمل و باتالي لم استطيع تشغيل هذين البرنمجين. 
فقمت بتثبيت البرنمجين من جديد لاحظت ان البرنمجين يشتغلان ان لم يتم ربط الكمبيوتر بالشبكة. 
اذا تم ربط الجهاز بالشبكة يتم تخميل المف ذو امتداد .exe
flowcode.exe isis.exe


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: Lcd .. عداد إلكتروني*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed albaghdadi (8 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## islamsun (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (15 يوليو 2013)

wow 
مشكوررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## basharbz (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم وكل عام والجميع بخير ونرجو من الله ان يفرج عن بلادنا اجمعين سلامي للجميع


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عندكم كزائر وضيف جديد 
انا اختصاصي فني الكترونيات وانضممت اليكم لان منتداكم اعجبني كثيرا مما فيه من معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة لمهنة الالكترونيات في جميع مجالاتها 
واسال الله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى التوفيق ولزائره وضيوفه وانا ايضا منهم بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات الجيدة والثمينة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## علي طه جاسم (26 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ymalghamdi (31 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## احمدالعراق (11 أغسطس 2013)

انت مشكووور جدا


----------



## sin_maker (1 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن تساعدونى كيف اصنع تايمر اسبوعى بالفلوكود


----------



## ابوبكرالصديق محمد (9 ديسمبر 2013)

طريقه برمجه المايكرو كنترولا pic16f877a بنفس الطريقه؟


----------



## محمد طه العاني (4 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## طارق الحديد (14 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم.....كنت اتمنى ابدء تعلم البرمجه بواسطه الفلوكود لكن انصدمت بان الروابط قديمه ولاتعمل اتمنى ان تضعون الروابط الجديده لكي ابدء من اول محاظره ......اعانكم الله على فعل الخير


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قصي حمودي (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahcene_ch (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخي مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## عمر علي السعيدي (14 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شريف عشماوي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## wisamaa (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود طيب .


----------



## إي دونت وري (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*
تـوآجدك الرائــع ونــظره منك لموآضيعي هو الأبداع بــنفسه ..

يــســعدني ويــشرفني مروورك الحاار وردك وكلمااتك
الأرووع
لاعــدمت الطلــّـه الـعطرهـ

اسعد الله قلبكـِ وامتعه بالخير دوماً

أسعدني كثيرا مروركِـ وتعطيركـِ هذه الصفحه


وردكـِ المفعم بالحب والعطاء​*


----------



## nait123 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ألف شكر و إلى الأمام​


----------



## tayserdexef (22 أكتوبر 2015)

*برنامج المخازن*

برنامج مخازن

من اهم المميزات التى تجعل برنامج حسابات Dexef برنامج مخازن برنامج حسابات _(__كاشير__)_
برنامج حسابات  (المصانع والتكاليف)
برنامج محاسبة للمطاعم Dexef Restaurant
*برنامج محاسبة شركات المقاولات*برنامج محاسبة للمقاولات
 برنامج شؤون الموظفين
برنامج حسابات
برنامج شؤون الموظفين
 برنامج حسابات
 تحميل برامج حسابات مجانية
برنامج حسابات (التحميل)


----------



## amira.ben (2 مايو 2017)

سلام ممكن مساعدتي ب فلوكود لمصعد :82:


----------



## faisal irjan (7 أبريل 2018)

الف شكر


----------



## Belkhatir adda (1 يناير 2019)

السلام عيكم
ارجو ان تدلوني على الاخ زكي شاكر صاحب الفضل علينا
و اتمنى ان يكون في تمام الصحة و العافية​


----------



## mejri (7 أبريل 2020)

_جزاك الله خيرًا_


----------

